# Deutsche Rechtschreibeng - where? oO



## Dorilian (13. August 2008)

Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In letzter Zeit ist mir vermehrt aufgefallen, das viele Leute jeden Anfangsbuchstaben groß schreiben bsp.: WoW Ist Ein Tolles Spiel.

Ich frag mich manchmal echt, was in den betreffenden Köpfen rummschwirrt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, das ich perfekt in der deutschen Rechtschreibung bin (komme aber auch aus Russland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber man sollte doch etwas in der Grundschule aufgepasst haben und wissen, das nur Nomen,Namen und Satzanfänge groß geschrieben werden (in den meisten fällen jedenfalls)

Naja, wollte nur einmal eure Meinung "erhören" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG



&#8364;: scheint irgendwie Mode geworden zu sein :O


----------



## Pastilo (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. August 2008)

manche leute machen sich gedanken über echt sinnvolle sachen. oh man....

es gibt echt schlimmeres.


----------



## Medmud (13. August 2008)

Also des is mit bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen aber auf des zurückzukommen  die findens lusstig doer so  weiß jetzt net genau *schäm*


----------



## Dedak (13. August 2008)

lass die leute doch schreiben wie sie wollen 
man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will jeder schreibt so wie er möchte


----------



## MetaData (13. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> ....


1. "RechtschreibUng" ^^, aber lassen wir das mal unerwähnt.
2. Das hat eigentlich mehrere Gründe, je nachdem, wer gerade schreibt. Manche passen nicht auf beim schreiben, anderen ist es egal und wieder andere hauen die tasten so schnell, das mal was hängen bleibt. Sehr viele Leute schreiben deswegen auch grundsätzlich klein.
Aber man darf das im Internet nicht so eng nehmen, viele Leute passen wirklich einfach nicht auf.


Gruß,
Meta


----------



## Shaij (13. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist




Das "Dass" wird mit 2 "s" geschrieben.^^

Aber ich bin auch Deiner Meinung - aber was willst' machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Aber klingt so oft aber komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (13. August 2008)

Es gIbT aUch leUte diE sO schReibeN. 
Leider. Im SchülerVZ sieht man das hin und wieder, allerdings glaub ich nur bei österreichischen Kindern und vorwiegend Mädchen. 
Warum die das machen weiß ich nicht, soll wohl cool sein. Die schreiben dann ja auch im Dialekt, was ja mal überhauptnicht passt. 

So gesehen musst du wirklich froh sein, wie die Leute hier schreiben...es könnte viel schlimmer sein.


----------



## Dorilian (13. August 2008)

Naja man macht sich schon Gedanken über sinnlose Sachen, wenn einem langweilig ist und man auf den nächsten Tag wartet, weil man in den Urlaub fliegt^^


----------



## Legacy (13. August 2008)

OMG schwachsinnig...mach dir lieber gedanken über dein Leben als über sone scheiße Und Ja Es Nervt aber wayne jeder kann machen was er will solang seine Message rüberkommt....

aber iwie Made My Day der Thread xD


----------



## Syrics (13. August 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Es gIbT aUch leUte diE sO schReibeN.
> Leider. Im SchülerVZ sieht man das hin und wieder, allerdings glaub ich nur bei österreichischen Kindern und vorwiegend Mädchen.
> Warum die das machen weiß ich nicht, soll wohl cool sein. Die schreiben dann ja auch im Dialekt, was ja mal überhauptnicht passt.
> 
> So gesehen musst du wirklich froh sein, wie die Leute hier schreiben...es könnte viel schlimmer sein.




wieso musst du mich daran erinnern????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    genau DESWEGEN hab ich meinen account da gelöscht es ist einfach zu schlimm^^

btt: öhm ja...und?


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

Jaja, über ähnliche Dinge hab ich schon nen Blogeintrag gemacht. Hauptsache Post scheinen sich viele zu denken. Wie gut es die anderes lesen können ist ihnen egal... ich verstehs nicht... Kann Faulheit wirklich so schlimm werden, daß man es nichtmal schafft die Shifttaste zur rechten Zeit zu bedienen?


----------



## Dorilian (13. August 2008)

Jo, sry, is mir grad nur so aufgefallen, als ich mir verschiedene Statusnachrichten in MSN angeschaut hab xD


----------



## BadVoodoo (13. August 2008)

Bevor du die Rechtschreibung anderer bemängelst, überprüf doch lieber einmal deine eigene.


----------



## Eed (13. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du machst ja selber Fehler bei der Groß- und Kleinschreibung.



> das nur Nomen,Namen und Satzanfänge groß geschrieben werden (in den meisten *fällen* jedenfalls)





> €: *scheint* irgendwie Mode geworden zu sein :O



Und in deiner Überschrift ist auch ein Fehler.

Ich würd ma sagen, wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steine werfen.


----------



## Arben (13. August 2008)

"Die Message rüber kommt."... lol

Ich nehme einen Diskussionspartner leider nur dann ernst, wenn Er grunlegende orthographische und interpunktive Kenntnisse vorweisen kann. Wer ohne Punkt und Komma Texte mit unzähligen Fehlern hinklatscht kann sowieso nicht ganz ernst genommen werden, zumal man meistens eh erstmal eine gewisse Zeit benötigt um solch sprachliche Massacker zu identifizieren.


----------



## bma (13. August 2008)

_*MIMIMI*_


----------



## Ocian (13. August 2008)

Die was taste?
Solange man in Internetforen nicht durch extreme Vergewaltigung einer Sprache auffällt die man nicht beherscht ist es in Ordnung. iCh fInDe eS bEsSeR lIeBeR iN dEr sPrAcHe zU sChReIbEn dIe mAn kAnN aNsTaTt eS sChLeChT zU mAcHen.

In jeder Sprache kann einem, in fast jedem Forum geholfen werden, man sollte nur den Mut haben auch danach zu Fragen.


----------



## Dorilian (13. August 2008)

nach dem Edit war kein Punkt, also isses kein vollständiger Satz..
und beim Topic hab ich halt zu schnell getippt und ich hab geschrieben, das ich selbst nich perfekt bin und mir gings nur darum, das manche jeden Anfangsbuchstaben groß schreiben und nich mal hier und mal da nen Fehler machen


----------



## BLUEYE (13. August 2008)

Eed schrieb:


> Ich würd ma sagen, wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steine werfen.



Selfowned!


----------



## DonmastrO (13. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> manche leute machen sich gedanken über echt sinnvolle sachen. oh man....
> 
> es gibt echt schlimmeres.


Was heißt denn es gibt was schlimmeres. Es ist eigendlich schlimm genug, dass die meisten der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind!!
Ich habe oft genug Beispiele gesehn, muss sagen das es teilweise einfach nur zum Ausrasten ist, da sie sich nicht mal Mühe geben es richtig zu schreiben, sondern noch eigene Koposizionen entwerfen. Zum Beispiel am Ende des Satzes mit einem YAAA enden! Oder AlE WöRtEr GrOs uNt KlAiN cHrEibEn!(Rechtschreibfehler sind im letzten Satz gewollt!.)


----------



## Eed (13. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> nach dem Edit war kein Punkt, also isses kein vollständiger Satz..
> und beim Topic hab ich halt zu schnell getippt und ich hab geschrieben, das ich selbst nich perfekt bin und mir gings nur darum, das manche jeden Anfangsbuchstaben groß schreiben und nich mal hier und mal da nen Fehler machen




Nach dem € war aber ein : (Doppelpunkt), danach wird allgemein groß geschrieben.


----------



## Olynth (13. August 2008)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> Bevor du die Rechtschreibung anderer bemängelst, überprüf doch lieber einmal deine eigene.


"überprüfe"

überprüf gibt es in der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doggerbajoc (13. August 2008)

&#1593;&#1614;&#1585;&#1614;&#1576;&#1616;&#1610;&#1617; &#1584;&#1575;&#1603;&#1614;&#1585;&#1614; 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unwissender77 (13. August 2008)

Ich persöhnlich würde mich nicht über die Rechtschreibung in diesen Forum aufregen, sondern viel mehr über den Umgang miteinander und natürlich den Spam.

Bsp. für Beleidigung/falsches Verhalten gegenüber andere:
Der acc von einem user wurde gehackt. Antwort: "HAHA, PECH GEHABT"

Bsp. für spam:
ein user hat 296 Beiträge
-Post: "Juhu, bald 300"
-Doppelpost: "nur noch zwei"
-Drippelpost: "noch einer"
-4facher Post: "juhu, 300^^"

Ich finde es schlimmer, dass beide Sachen in diesen Forum geduldet werden, das gehört zwar nicht zum Thema, aber was solls, es spamen hier doch sowieso fast alle, da kann ich auch einen (relativ) sinnvollen, vom Thema abweichenden Post schreiben.


----------



## Curentix (13. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> aber man sollte doch etwas in der Grundschule aufgepasst haben und wissen, das nur Nomen,Namen und Satzanfänge groß geschrieben werden (in den meisten fällen jedenfalls)


Und nu'?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. August 2008)

DonmastrO schrieb:


> Was heißt denn es gibt was schlimmeres. Es ist eigendlich schlimm genug, dass die meisten der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind!!
> Ich habe oft genug Beispiele gesehn, muss sagen das es teilweise einfach nur zum Ausrasten ist, da sie sich nicht mal Mühe geben es richtig zu schreiben, sondern noch eigene Koposizionen entwerfen. Zum Beispiel am Ende des Satzes mit einem YAAA enden! Oder AlE WöRtEr GrOs uNt KlAiN cHrEibEn!(Rechtschreibfehler sind im letzten Satz gewollt!.)



und genau das versuchte ich zu sagen. über was du dich aufregst.... sorry, aber ich begreife es nun mal nicht. aber ich glaube dass willst du garnicht verstehen. mecker ruhig mal weiter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

Ohja, die Erbsenzähler fand ich z.B. ganz großes Kino... wenn man nichts mehr zu einem Thema zu sagen hat könnte man aj auch einfach still sein. Wenn ein Thema irrelevant erscheint kann man seine Meinung entweder begründet hinschreiben, einen Mod kontaktieren oder einfach den Zurück-Knopf drücken. Stattdessen kommen tausendfache "Waynes" oder "/vote 4 close" oder man flamet einfach mal ein wenig...


----------



## Xondor (13. August 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> wieso musst du mich daran erinnern????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann dich gut verstehen, es ist einer der Gründe warum ich dort nicht aktiv bin.


----------



## Dorilian (13. August 2008)

Eed schrieb:


> Nach dem € war aber ein : (Doppelpunkt), danach wird allgemein groß geschrieben.


 jo auch selfowned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Nach einem Doppelpunkt ist beides möglich - manchmal muss man groß weiterschreiben und manchmal geht es klein weiter nach dem Doppelpunkt. Die Regel dazu ist ganz einfach. Wenn ein ganzer Satz folgt, dann schreiben Sie groß weiter. Folgt nur ein Satzteil oder ein Wort (kein Substantiv), schreiben Sie klein weiter."

Und meiner war kein ganzer Satz.


----------



## DonmastrO (13. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> und genau das versuchte ich zu sagen. über was du dich aufregst.... sorry, aber ich begreife es nun mal nicht.



Ich rege mich über diese intoleranz inhinsicht auf das Bemühen richtig zu sprechen auf!
Ich bin selber noch Schüler, spreche ein normales Deutsch, ich bemühe mich wenigstens richtig zu sprechen, es gibt aber Leute die dies nicht tuen und stirkt dagegen sind sich auch nur zu bemühen!


----------



## Vanier (13. August 2008)

Ich Find Besser So Als Alles Klein, Und Solang Mans Erkennen Kann Ists Im Internet Doch Relativ Egal.

PS: Das Mach Ich Jetzt Extra Um Den Ersteller Zu Ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordeCrusher (13. August 2008)

1. kanns dir egal sein wie leute schreiben und 2. reicht es wenn man es lesen/verstehen kann..

/vote4close


----------



## Kickersen (13. August 2008)

Man muss unterscheiden zwischen Krankheit und Modeerscheinung.

Wenn es krankhaft ist, kann Legasthenie der Grund sein.
Betroffene haben es schwer, da sie oft für dumm gehalten werden, dies jedoch nicht sind.
Gleichzeitig kann man dies nicht als Ausrede für faulheit beim lernen nutzen.
Legasthenie ist diagnostizierbar. Info: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legasthenie

Unter Modeerscheinung versteht man z.B. Gossenslang ("Hey alder..."), weils einige für "Cool" halten.
Dies wird auch in der Freizeit genutzt, wie bei einigen nunmal auch in einem Spiel, was sie Online in ihrer Freizeit betreiben.

Der Altersunterschied läßt oft Konflikte auftreten, wenn es um die gewählte Komunikationsweise geht.
Selbstverständlich kann man es nicht nur in Bezug auf den Altersunterschied fest machen, kulturell kann
es da ebenfalls zu Konflikten kommen.

Ich selbst bin 30 Jahre alt und bin dennoch überrascht das ich mich letztens mit einem 12 (!) jährigen
in normalem deutsch unterhalten konnte via ingame Sprach-Chat. Ein anderes Gruppenmitglied
bekam dahingehend kaum einen Satz ohne "Ey" oder "Hörma" zustande. Alter geschätzt auf 16 - 18 Jahre.

Man kann es also nicht verallgemeinern. Es kommt auf jeden selbst an, in wie weit man ihn für "erwachsen" ansieht.


----------



## Schlaubel (13. August 2008)

hast schon recht aber es geht halt schneller und ich berichtige oft meine Fehler selbst ncih wenn ich sie sehe weil ich weiß der gegenüber versteht mich ja trotzdem..

und ganz übler fall von selfowned


----------



## Nehar (13. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du willst meine meinung? Ich behalte die lieber für mich, weil ich kb habe mich hier später nochmal mit einer 2. email addy anmelden zu müssen. Nur so viel : Get a life.



Thread reported und voted für den dämlichsten TE ever


/e/ es sind fuck inet foren..... keine schreiben von staatsanwälten. sOLaNgE maAnN NeEd SowW scHReiBtsS passt es doch....


unbegreiflich wie man sich über sowas aufregen kann.... hauptsache selber zig Fehler machen.


----------



## Deathsoull (13. August 2008)

da ich ja italiener bin! (spreche fließend italienisch english und deutsch) komm ich manchma doch durcheindand mit den ganzen schreibdingens...!

wenn ich fehler berichtige dann nur grobe fohler (das war einer xD)! generell schreib ich in wow alles klein auch in den meisten foren! außer es gelten spezielle regeln dann halte ich mich auch dran!

und ich weiß ganz genau was ich wie wo schreiben sollte! blos is das mir relativ wayne in nem forum wo pro tag drölf tausend threads erstellt werden und die antworten sowiso instant in flame ausarten!
von daher kkthxbb


----------



## Shaxul (13. August 2008)

Ob ich in einem Computerspiel chatte oder einen Brief schreibe sind halt zweierlei Dinge. Mich nervt viel mehr das sinnlose Einbauen englischer Begriffe ins Deutsche ("healen", "Damage dealen", etc.).


----------



## Medmud (13. August 2008)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> Bevor du die Rechtschreibung anderer bemängelst, überprüf doch lieber einmal deine eigene.




ach ja bevor du mal im thread was postest lese erst ma des durch was der erste geschrieben hat UND ZWAR GANZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Kimosabe (13. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, lass sie halt, viel schlimmer find ich folgendes:

xDDDDDDDDD
LOL
WTF
OMG ROFL OLOLOL 


etc.



Nehar schrieb:


> /e/ es sind fuck inet foren..... keine schreiben von staatsanwälten. sOLaNgE maAnN NeEd SowW scHReiBtsS passt es doch....



ohja, das ist auch toll.


----------



## Deathsoull (13. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ob ich in einem Computerspiel chatte oder einen Brief schreibe sind halt zweierlei Dinge. Mich nervt viel mehr das sinnlose Einbauen englischer Begriffe ins Deutsche ("healen", "Damage dealen", etc.).



das stimmt aber das englich wird meistens nur verwendet weil es kürzer ist! Aber ich find das ist eher ne sache der gewohnheit^^ so wie alle damals geflamt haben "mimi undercity heißt jetzt unterstadt" von dem geflame höhrt man aufeinma nix mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ob ich in einem Computerspiel chatte oder einen Brief schreibe sind halt zweierlei Dinge. Mich nervt viel mehr das sinnlose Einbauen englischer Begriffe ins Deutsche ("healen", "Damage dealen", etc.).



ich schreibe nur klein in foren und kenne zig andere leute die das genauso machen. mit dem englischen, ja, da stimme ich dir zu. ich habe "need" auf das.... (beispiel).


----------



## Highscreen (13. August 2008)

Naja, Wir Haben Auch Mal So Einen In Der Gilde Gehabt, Der Hat Genauso Geschrieben Und Wurde Deswegen Von Jedem Verarscht. Wenn Man Ihn Drauf Angesprochen Hat, Hat Er Nur Gemeint, Er Würde Schon Immer So Schreiben. Augenkrebs Pur!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sowas von anstrengend und unsinnig ^^


----------



## Fochi (13. August 2008)

MetaData schrieb:


> 1. "RechtschreibUng" ^^, aber lassen wir das mal unerwähnt.
> 2. Das hat eigentlich mehrere Gründe, je nachdem, wer gerade schreibt. Manche passen nicht auf beim schreiben, anderen ist es egal und wieder andere hauen die tasten so schnell, das mal was hängen bleibt. Sehr viele Leute schreiben deswegen auch grundsätzlich klein.
> Aber man darf das im Internet nicht so eng nehmen, viele Leute passen wirklich einfach nicht auf.
> 
> ...



/Vote 4 Push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da geb ich dir Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> Ich versuche wenigstens ein bisschen auf meine Rechtschreibung zu achten da mich richtig schlimme vergehen 
in der deutschen Rechtschreibung auch aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *HUST Seid-Seit beispielsweiße KEUCH* Huch ich brauch ein Hustenbonbon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Dem Post nach mir "Lilith Twilight": Ich möchte seiner Letzten Zeile 100%ig zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. August 2008)

Schlaubel schrieb:


> hast schon recht aber es geht halt schneller und ich berichtige oft meine Fehler selbst ncih wenn ich sie sehe weil ich weiß der gegenüber versteht mich ja trotzdem..



Ganz toller Grund: "...geht halt schneller". Es geht manchmal auch schneller wenn man rückwärts über die Autobahn fährt, aber glücklicherweise machen das trotzdem nur wenige.

Warum geben sich aber einige so wenig mühe sich auch nur im entferntesten an die Rechtschreibregeln zu halten? Jetzt mal abgesehn von Menschen bei denen dies krankheitsbedingt ist und die es eben nicht können. Ich habe selber Menschen in der Verwandschaft die unter der Krankheit leiden und die würden gerne richtig schreiben können, und versuchen es trotz Krankheit so gut sie können.

Aber wenn jemand einfach nur zu faul dazu ist, dann kotzt mich das einfach nur noch an...


----------



## JimmeyMV (13. August 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ganz toller Grund: "...geht halt schneller". Es geht manchmal auch schneller wenn man rückwärts über die Autobahn fährt, aber glücklicherweise machen das trotzdem nur wenige.
> 
> Warum geben sich aber einige so wenig mühe sich auch nur im entferntesten an die Rechtschreibregeln zu halten? Jetzt mal abgesehn von Menschen bei denen dies krankheitsbedingt ist und die es eben nicht können. Ich habe selber Menschen in der Verwandschaft die unter der Krankheit leiden und die würden gerne richtig schreiben können, und versuchen es trotz Krankheit so gut sie können.
> 
> Aber wenn jemand einfach nur zu faul dazu ist, dann kotzt mich das einfach nur noch an...


wenn ich nicht drauf achte bin ich ein schlechter mensch  muss ich mich in den keller sperren ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. August 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Aber wenn jemand einfach nur zu faul dazu ist, dann kotzt mich das einfach nur noch an...



schaden sie dir damit? z. b. in diesem forum?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> schaden sie dir damit? z. b. in diesem forum?



Schadet es ihnen wenn sie versuchen darauf zu achten?

Ach ich vergass, ist ja das Internet. Da darf man alles und muß sich an nix halten. Die universal Entschuldigung...


----------



## Wacken22 (13. August 2008)

Sind vllt einfach nur Kiddies die sich das denken weil bei Songtexten ja auch immer alles groß geschrieben ist... nur eine Vermutung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## SixNight (13. August 2008)

OMG wie schlimm der Zwerg Paladin hat grade einen Satz mit kleinen buchstaben begonnen und mitten drin "Dass" groß geschrieben omg ich glaub ich muss jezz bei buffed ein thread erstellen und rum weinen ...
OmfG..
lass die leute doch ^^ 
ich schreib auch vieles abgekürtzt im ost deutschen dialekt oder englisch ehmm .. Wayne ?!? 


der unter mir übertreibt so reden türken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die denken das ihre asoziale redeweise cool wäre ^^


----------



## Shamozz (13. August 2008)

Lieber keine richtige Rechtschreibung als Sätze wie:

"ey!!!! ich suche vol lden mörder schwart attacke mit mein krieger mit dem dann voll den krasee ndschaden achen kan!°!!!"

oder

"lol er hatte gsagt das er hatte mit mage schaden viel omfg rofl"

oder oder oder...

Always remember: Andere Menschen sind nicht so verdorben wie ihr.


----------



## Shamozz (13. August 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> OMG wie schlimm der Zwerg Paladin hat grade einen Satz mit kleinen buchstaben begonnen und mitten drin "Dass" groß geschrieben omg ich glaub ich muss jezz bei buffed ein thread erstellen und rum weinen ...
> OmfG..
> lass die leute doch ^^
> ich schreib auch vieles abgekürtzt im ost deutschen dialekt oder englisch ehmm .. Wayne ?!?




Ich meine zum Beispiel solche Posts.

Warst du nie in der Schule?


----------



## Shaxul (13. August 2008)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> naja, lass sie halt, viel schlimmer find ich folgendes:
> 
> xDDDDDDDDD
> LOL
> ...



Ja das ist natürlich auch recht nervig. Aber teilweise wirklich faszinierend, wie sich Leute nur mit solchen Smilies zeilenlang unterhalten können. Das schaut dann so aus:

SpielerA: ey lol [Item-Verlinkung]
SpielerB: xD
SpielerA: ^^
SpielerC: LOL
SpielerD: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so weiter und sofort..


----------



## Krushtar (13. August 2008)

Ich schreib meistens nur den Anfang groß^^  vor allem wenn ich mit jmd chatte dann isses mir völlig Banane ob ich jetz richtig groß oder klein geschrieben hab... so lang man weiss was einer meint is es doch ehrlich gesagt sch***egal ob groß oder klein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (13. August 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Es gIbT aUch leUte diE sO schReibeN.
> Leider. Im SchülerVZ sieht man das hin und wieder, allerdings glaub ich nur bei österreichischen Kindern und vorwiegend Mädchen.
> Warum die das machen weiß ich nicht, soll wohl cool sein. Die schreiben dann ja auch im Dialekt, was ja mal überhauptnicht passt.
> 
> So gesehen musst du wirklich froh sein, wie die Leute hier schreiben...es könnte viel schlimmer sein.



Fast nur Österreicher im SchülerVZ, habs mal bei meiner kleinen Schwester gesehn... Ich sag nur selber schuld wenn man dort angemeldet ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur was für 14 Jährige die übers I-Net Freunde suchen... 

Ach stimmt, bin ja nur eifersüchtig, weil mich niemand eingeladen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. August 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Schadet es ihnen wenn sie versuchen darauf zu achten?
> 
> Ach ich vergass, ist ja das Internet. Da darf man alles und muß sich an nix halten. Die universal Entschuldigung...



wo ist die antwort auf meine frage, was dich daran so stark stört? und ja, ich bin zu faul mich in foren an die allg. deutsche rechtschreibung  zu halten. (was die gross- und kleinschreibung betrifft)


----------



## Hasal (13. August 2008)

Ich denke dein Beispiel ist schlecht gewählt, da man beim schreiben und Shift drücken schnell mal einen Buchstaben mehr groß schreibt. Dennoch gibt es viele die es übertreiben mit der "Wayne mit der Rechtschreibung"-Philosphie (nenn ich einfach mal so). Sicher sollte man es wenigstens einmal überfliegen um die Verständlichkeit für andere möglichst gut möglich zu machen, aber dennoch gibt es viele Schreibfehler die einfach mal passieren. Ich denke gerade in einem Forum sollte man etwas mehr auf die Rechtschreibung achten, da so ein Post etwas länger erhalten bleibt, als es im Chat ist. Im Chat ist ein Kommentar spätestens nach 10 Minuten vergessen und verschollen.

Immer wieder kommt mir etwas in denn Sinn:
Der Mensch kommt von einem extrem ins nächste. 

Was nicht mehr bedeuten soll, dass er entweder immer Rechtschreibung flamed oder nur Texte fabriziert, die keiner mehr versteht. Sicher mag dies übertrieben sein, aber oft ist es dennoch so (auch wenn in anderen Themen Gebieten).

*hat sich Mühe gegeben beim schreiben trotz der späten Stund*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## kthxbye (13. August 2008)

Ich find diverse Rechtschreib-"einsparungen" nicht schlimm.. ich persönlich brauch auch einfach länger, wenn ich auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung und korrekte Schreibweise achte...

So wird aus

"Kannst du die Verzauberung nicht?"

direkt

"kannstes nich?" oder halt "kannste die verz. nich?", das ist aber eben auch "Chatschreibweise".
Buchstabentausch kann beim schnell schreiben auch vorkommen... Ich habe keine Lust alle Sätze 3x zu kontrollieren bevor ich ihn abschicke.

Wenn sich soetwas aber häuft bzw. erhebliche Makel in größeren Mengen auftreten... dann wird mir auch ziemlich schlecht beim Lesen.
Mir fällt zwar kein Beispiel ein, aber ich denke jeder kennt diese lustigen kleinen Rätsel, die manche Spieler liebevoll in das CHatfenster schreiben, gegen die die schwersten Chiffrierungen nur ein Kinder-Kreuzworträtsel sind.

Ich persönlich bemüh mich in diese Richtung garnicht mehr... wenn ich einen Satz nicht entziffern oder verstehen kann, dann schreib ich nurnoch "?" oder ignorieren ihn, als wäre er nicht Existent.

mfg


----------



## krutoi (13. August 2008)

ich kenne die groß und kleinschreibung bin nur zu faul dazu. ^^

allerdings hab ich mir inzwischen angewöhnt, hin und wieder, satzzeichen zu setzen. ^^


----------



## Shamozz (13. August 2008)

Kann mal ein Moderator bitte eine Umfrage reinstellen?

A: Ich achte auf meine Rechtschreibung und möchte, dass richtig geschrieben wird.

B: mir isss egal wer wie was wo schreibt hauptsache man weiß was wer meint und satzzeichen sind nur am ende cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

C: ZOMFG OLOLOLO L2P°!!!!! NREF NREF!!!!!


----------



## the Huntress (13. August 2008)

Ingame achte ich nicht auf Sachen wie Groß- bw. Kleinschreibung. In Kämpfen kann dauert das einfach viel zu lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich will in Foren so richtig wie möglich schreiben, da hat man mehr Zeit als im Spiel.

Außerdem wehre ich mich so gut wie es geht gegen die ,,Modeerscheinungen" die der User Kickersen schon erläutert hat.


Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn jemand nur klein schreibt, aber Sachen wie ,,Alda" oder ,,Ey" verabscheue ich.

Im Übrigen wurde dieses Thema schon (zu) oft durchgekaut...


----------



## Nebelvater (13. August 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Kann mal ein Moderator bitte eine Umfrage reinstellen?
> 
> A: Ich achte auf meine Rechtschreibung und möchte, dass richtig geschrieben wird.
> 
> ...



Absolut C !


----------



## Zephryt (13. August 2008)

Eed schrieb:


> Ich würd ma sagen, wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steine werfen.


Er hat doch dazu geschrieben, dass er die Rechtschreibung auch nicht perfekt beherrscht.
Und er redet auch nur von den wirklich extremen Sachen...
Ein oder zwei Fehler macht jeder.


mfG


----------



## Tanabor (14. August 2008)

da es "World of Warcraft" heisst, ist die Orthographie völlig in Ordnung. In der deutschen Sprach werden Präpositionen, insofern sie Bestandteil der Abkürzung sind klein geschrieben. Z. B.: BfA oder BdSt oder sontiges

             Welt (Nomen) 
             der  (Präposition)            
             Kriegskunst (Nomen)

Nomen, Verben oder Adjektive werden groß geschrieben. wie zum Beispiel DRK oder BND usw. 

Ich hoffe das konnte dir etwas Klarheit verschaffen. Du siehst also, die Leute, die WoW schreiben handeln konform der deutschen Orthographie. 

Ach ja, die eine Millionen Flamer sind mir auch egal. Dieser Post geht einzig und allein an den TE. 
Ich finde es nämlich echt beeindruckend, wenn sich russische Mitbürger für die deutsche Sprache interessieren. Ganz im Gegenteil zu vielen sozial schwachen ausländischen Schichten von Jugendlichen und deren Nacharmern, die es sogar noch auf eine gewisse Art und Weise cool finden, kein richtiges Deutsch sprechen, geschweige denn schreiben zu können...

gruß Tanabor


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> wo ist die antwort auf meine frage, was dich daran so stark stört? und ja, ich bin zu faul mich in foren an die allg. deutsche rechtschreibung  zu halten. (was die gross- und kleinschreibung betrifft)



Es geht mir ja nicht nur um die Groß- und Kleinschreibung, sondern allgemein um die Rechschreibung und auch um die Interpunktion.

Was mich daran stört? Ein Text wir einfach viel besser lesbar, wenn man einigermaßen die Rechtschreibung (ja auch Groß- und Kleinschreibung) als auch die Interpunktion beachtet. Ach ja, und ein Absatz hier und da ist auch nicht unbedingt verkehrt, eine halbe Seite Fließtext ließt sich halt schwer.

Die Leute schreiben hier ins Forum um zu diskutieren und stellen auch Fragen, die sie beantwortet haben wollen. Ist es denn da zuviel verlangt wenn man sich wenigsten ein wenig dran hält und nicht wild, wie Kraut und Rüben, drauf loshackt?

Es verlangt ja keine dass man ein Rechtschreibgenie ist, keiner von uns ist das wohl, oder gar den Duden unters Kopfkissen legt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber mal ehrlich, würde es soviel Mühe machen sich einen Post vor dem versenden nochmal durchzulesen und wenigstens die gröbsten Schnitzer zu beseitigen? Wäre das schon zuviel verlangt?


----------



## SixNight (14. August 2008)

In der zeit wo du schreibt 
Könntest du mir vielleicht bei der Quest helfen die dauert auch wirklich nicht lang Bitte ? 
schreibste tausend fehler
Kannste mir vllt. bei der Q helfen dauert nit lang pls 
geht viel viel schneller und zu dem omfg omg ^^ 

^^ ist etwa zum schluss oder allein wenn das am schluss ist findet man seinen eigenen satz lustig oder sonstiges aber sonst ein" ^^ " ist ne geste nicht unfreundlich zu sein anstatt gar nix zu schreiben 
genau wie omg geht schneller als Oh mein Gott 

und man kann ja schlecht schreiben 

Spieler A:Mein Nachbar hat sich grad auf die Fresse gepackt ( ich lache grad ) statt xD
Spieler B: Lustig ich lache gerade 
Spieler Cspieler C kann jezz schlecht was schreiben weil eig. will er ja nicht ^^ schreiben darf ) erst is lieber unfreundlich und schreibt gar nix


----------



## Gen91 (14. August 2008)

hmm also mir ist es bis jetzt nur andersherum aufgefallen ( auch bei mir selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dass alles klein geschrieben wird. das liegt dann einfach daran, daas man viel zu faul ist die shidt taste zu drücken


----------



## Crystania (14. August 2008)

Sooo Leude.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Isses denn nicht eigentlich vollkommen sch... egal? Jeder schreibt, wie er eben schreibt. Solange man es lesen kann, solange sich der Fehlerquozient im Rahmen hält und solange man dieser Person helfen kann, ist doch alles chillig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> shidt taste



xD Made my day


----------



## Nightroad (14. August 2008)

ich sage nur

*luat enier sidtue an eienr elgnhcsien uvrsnäiett,ist es eagl in wcheler rhnfgeeloie die bstuchbaen in eniem wrot snid. das eniizg whictgie ist, dsas der etrse und der lztete bstuchbae am rtigeichn paltz snid. der rset knan tatol deiuranchnedr sien und man knan es ienrmomch onhe porbelm lseen. das legit daarn, dsas wir nhcit jeednn bstuchbaen aeilln lseen, srednon das wrot als gzanes.*



sorry falls es wer schon postete !!!


----------



## BlizzLord (14. August 2008)

*gähn*

HasT DU KeinE AndereN ProblemE?


----------



## snowstorm (14. August 2008)

Omg Wie Sollen Wir Dieses Probleme Nur Lösen Lieber Te ?


----------



## Trunkzine (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marram (14. August 2008)

Nicht nur, dass die meisten der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind... Es wird ja auch versucht, Anglizismen einzubringen, wo sie völliger Schwachsinn sind und dann gern auch noch falsch geschrieben...

"need einen healer"   Wenn ich sowas schon lese, könnt ich brechen... Das klingt so beschissen, dass ich mich beim besten Willen nicht melden kann, weil ich mir ziemlich gut denken kann, was für ein Honk dahintersitzt... Gut, das hat in dem Fall natürlich auch Vorteile für mich, aber dennoch, der bittere Nachgeschmack bleibt...

Ach ja, es heisst "day", "daily", "dailies"... Nicht anders... Man kann auch das einfach in deutsche Worte fassen, wenn man das nciht auf die Kette kriegt...

Aber allgemein ist es einfach eine Sache dessen, dass die mangelnde Rechtschreibung ein Zeichen mangelnder Bildung ist... Und mangelnde Bildung resultiert in vielen unschönen Nebenwirkungen... Von daher ist es meist eher eine Beschwerde über Trog als solchen, der oft hinter schlechter Rechtschreibung steht, als über die Rechtschreibung selbst... Einem lieben, netten Menschen verzeiht jeder mangelndes Wissen, nicht aber einem Vollidioten...


----------



## pirmin93 (14. August 2008)

Also solang es ingame ist schreib ich halt Alles klein, weils schlichtweg nervig ist jedesmal akkurat auf richtige Rechtschreibung zu achten.
Aber in einem Forum finde ich sollte man sich doch noch ETWAS um richtige Rechtschreibung kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat glaube ich vorher schon jemand gesagt. 
mfg Pirmin


Edit: Ja Marram genau das hasse ich auch oder: suchen noch einen MT für gruul please
Wozu Englisch schreiben wenn das deutsche Wort sich a)bessser anhört^^ und b) kürzer is.
Punkt


----------



## EspCap (14. August 2008)

Also.. da find ich jedenfalls finde ich es schlimmer jeden Anfangsbuchstaben groß zu machen, als einfach alles klein zu schreiben... Wobei es auch da Extremfälle gibt, wenn dann Leute einen Roman ohne jegliche Satzzeichen schreiben...


----------



## pirmin93 (14. August 2008)

Spieler A:Mein Nachbar hat sich grad auf die Fresse gepackt ( ich lache grad ) statt xD
Spieler B: Lustig ich lache gerade 
Spieler Cspieler C kann jezz schlecht was schreiben weil eig. will er ja nicht ^^ schreiben darf ) erst is lieber unfreundlich und schreibt gar nix



Made my (recht jungen) day xD


----------



## Toastbrod (14. August 2008)

So ist das halt seit es Internet gibt. Da wird man sich noch als Großvater aufregen wenn der Enkel mit unbekannten Begriffen um sich schmeißt, anstatt "Zomfg ololol Ey altaa" zu sagen


----------



## ginky_8 (14. August 2008)

und was hat das genau in wow forum zu suchen ? nur so ne frage aus neugier


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2008)

Ich Habe Keine Ahnung Was Du Meinst


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (14. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg...wie du siehst schreibe ich alles in kleinbuchstaben....wo  ist das problem? die worte sind trotzdem verständlich......hast nix anderes zu tun als dich über solche dinge aufzuregen...

schau dir lieber mal deine rechtschreibung an bevor du über andere urteilst....mir sind da 3 dinge aufgefallen ...
"in den meisten fällen jedenfalls"....lösung: Fällen schreibt man gross
"ich frag mich manchmal..."....lösung: frage mit e 
"sagen, das ich perfekt ".....lösung: dass mit zwei s
zudem ist die satzstellung manchmal etwas...naja....

also...schaue erstmal auf dich selbst bevor du dich über andere aufregst.


----------



## Anduris (14. August 2008)

Hallo im Internet gibts doch keine Noten für Rechtschreibung oder? Dafür war oder ist man in der Schule... wenn du mit der Hand etwas schreibst oder mit der Tastatur, das ist ganz anders. Meinst du etwa, dass die Leute, die im Internet alles klein schreiben, auch die Nomen im echten Leben auf Papier auch alles kleine schreiben? Ich glaube nämlich, dass du genau das hier sagen willst. >.<
Naja denk mal nach, würde ich sagen.
Ach ja... xD schau dir mal dein Text an, der ist auch nicht korrekt nach deutscher Rechtschreibung! ,,dass" schreibt man in dem Fall mit zwei ,,s" !! (erster Fehler, der mir aufgefallen ist, gibt bestimmt noch mehrere^^)
Tihihi.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tribola93 (14. August 2008)

Manche Leute heulen rum und schreiben selbst "Deutsche Rechscheibeng" anstelle "Deutsche Rechtschreibung"


----------



## Flooza (14. August 2008)

Shaij schrieb:


> Das "Dass" wird mit 2 "s" geschrieben.^^



Es sei denn es=ist, dann wäre "das" mit einem "s" völlig korreckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klugscheißern ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (14. August 2008)

Dedak schrieb:


> lass die leute doch schreiben wie sie wollen
> man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will jeder schreibt so wie er möchte




Sorry, aber was für eine geistlose Aussage. Wer hier und im Spiel null Rechtschreibung beherrscht, kann es auch im RL nicht. Und wenn ich Sätze 10 mal lesen muss, um einmal zu verstehen, was da steht, finde ich das schon traurig


----------



## Emokeksii (14. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hoffendlich stirbst du uns jetzt nicht weg.

Jeder mensch wird nen grund haben warum er so schreibt wie er schreibt...manche weil se ne rechtschreibschwäche haben manche weil sie ausländer sind und villeicht nicht lang in deutschland manche weil sie in der schule nicht richtig aufgepasst haben bzw nicht gut geht manche weil sie überhaupt nicht zur schule gehen usw

Du kannst dagegen nichts machen und warum dich duch rüber aufregst weiß ich sowieso nicht....

Es ist nur das internet ...keine bewerbung für nen beruf...du wirst große buchstaben überleben glaub mir.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (14. August 2008)

Das Forum spiegelt gut die soziale Struktur wieder, die WoW spielt. Jung, selbstbezogen und ungebildet. So sind nicht alle, aber doch eine hohe Anzahl der Spieler. Da kannst du nichts dran ändern.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Es gIbT aUch leUte diE sO schReibeN.
> Leider. Im SchülerVZ sieht man das hin und wieder, allerdings glaub ich nur bei österreichischen Kindern und vorwiegend Mädchen.
> Warum die das machen weiß ich nicht, soll wohl cool sein. Die schreiben dann ja auch im Dialekt, was ja mal überhauptnicht passt.
> 
> So gesehen musst du wirklich froh sein, wie die Leute hier schreiben...es könnte viel schlimmer sein.


du gar nich fast keiner schreibt mehr so !=i $=s usw. der neue trend kann die seite meiner freundin fast nimma lesen^^
und achja ihr die svz habt könnt mich ja mal adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (14. August 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was für eine geistlose Aussage. Wer hier und im Spiel null Rechtschreibung beherrscht, kann es auch im RL nicht. Und wenn ich Sätze 10 mal lesen muss, um einmal zu verstehen, was da steht, finde ich das schon traurig



Und wenn die person es im RL nicht kann wird es einen grund geben. Leute die probleme mit was haben muss man nicht ständig drauf hin weißen genau so wie manche leute meinen leute deswegen fertig machen zu müssen. 

Im grunde ist die aussage richtig....lass die leute schreiben wie sie wollen sie werden ihren grund haben warum sie so schreiben wie sie schreiben...Jeder menschen hat seine stärken und schäwchen und bei manchen ist die rechtschreibung halt eine schwäche...kann sein das sie dafür verdammt gut reden könn zb.


----------



## Kimbini (14. August 2008)

Ich finde, daß das, was in Foren und im Spiel selbst geschrieben wird, sehr deutlich macht, daß die PISA-Studie doch Recht hat! Personen, die mit 12 Jahren (Nutzungsempfehlung für WoW) noch nicht wissen, wie sie einfachste Sätze formulieren sollen sind meiner Meinung nach schon arm dran! Wenn einige wirklich so reden, wie sie im Chat oder Forum schreiben, dann wird mir angst und bange um meine Rente! Leute, ihr bekommt doch nie im Leben einen Job!

Wie auch immer, was das ungerechtfertigte Großschreiben angeht, so denke ich, dass es wieder eine neue Mode ist und ich hoffe, damit ist es schnell wieder vorbei!


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ich bin 13 un hab nen schnitt von etwa 2,3 im zeugnis schreibe selber auch so weil ich keine lust hab ne halbe stunde an nem text zu sitzen- nen freund von mir hat nen schnitt von 1,3 auch auf dem gymnasium er tippt 3 mal so schnell wie ich und mit der selben einstellung und hat genauso viele fehler im text wie ich aber sein schnitt in diktaten in deutsch is ne 1,7 also es is einfach weil wir jugendlichen heutzutage sehr viel am tag machen wollen und deswegen schnell schreiben reden usw. und 90% der über 25 hier die sich so toll fühlen würden bei dieser einen sendung da auf sat1 wo 9 jährige kinder die joker sind verlieren bei 2tausend euro.


----------



## 81 (14. August 2008)

Ein Video Ist Aufgetaucht vom Te

Godfather of Mimimi


soryy ich mir nicht verkneifen. im internet gibts schlimmeres als die groß und kleinschreibung. mann muss nur ohne viel aufwand lesen können was der andere will. meine meinung


----------



## Mr. Yes (14. August 2008)

Mich is seid einieger zeit föllig kla, das
Standart nähmlich mit D geschriben wirt.

Unzwa hinden! So jetz wisters!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (14. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> manche leute machen sich gedanken über echt sinnvolle sachen. oh man....
> 
> es gibt echt schlimmeres.



Ja es gibt durchaus schlimmeres, aber für schlimmeres interessiert sich auch niemand.

Ich finds auch manchmal katastrophal wie manche Leute schreiben. Es muss ja nicht perfekt sein, was der TE bestimmt auch nicht erwartet, aber es gibt Dinge die nicht sein müssen.

Ich achte immer darauf wie ich schreibe. 


Zum erhalt unserer schönen Sprache :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

8 schrieb:


> Ein Video Ist Aufgetaucht vom Te
> 
> Godfather of Mimimi
> 
> ...


so und wer von euch ach so tollen erwachsenen kann das orginal benennen mit titel und komponist


----------



## HostileRecords (14. August 2008)

Manchmal frag ich mich , wie wenig Probleme manche Menschen doch haben....
Jeder für sich, und Gott für uns alle.


----------



## SystemError (14. August 2008)

Grundsätzlich bin ich wie der TE der Meinung, dass eine halbwegs (!) korrekte Rechtschreibung einfach zu einem guten Forum beiträgt. Ich halte es genauso für übertrieben, wenn man jede falsche Zeichensetzung (wer kann hier Semikolons korrekt setzen? ^_^) und kleinste Vertipper anprangert, aber Leute, die GRUNDSÄTZLICH Foreneinträge so abschicken, wie sie ihre persönliche maximale Schreibzeit von 5 Sekunden pro Post erlaubt, gehen mir auch gegen den Strich (puh, etwas zuviele Kommata). Es kostet mich vielleicht 10 Sekunden mehr, wenn ich auf Rechtschreibung achte.

Es gibt allgemein nur 2 Dinge, die ich in der Beziehung überhaupt nicht abkann:
- Leute, die von vornherein nur drunterschreiben "Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten" --> statt das zu schreiben, könntet ihr den Text grob durchgehen
- Leute, die in Rechschreibthreads als Trotzreaktion penibel nach Fehlern suchen, das ist einfach nur kindisch

Wie gesagt, Fehler passieren uns allen, aber man kann sich wenigstens Mühe geben ...


----------



## Tante V (14. August 2008)

Irgendwie schon peinlich wenn die Beitragsüberschrift schon n Rechtschreibfehler hat oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




PS: wenns absicht war hab ich den Gag nicht verstanden *doof*


----------



## Hubautz (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ich bin 13 un hab nen schnitt von etwa 2,3 im zeugnis schreibe selber auch so weil ich keine lust hab ne halbe stunde an nem text zu sitzen- nen freund von mir hat nen schnitt von 1,3 auch auf dem gymnasium er tippt 3 mal so schnell wie ich und mit der selben einstellung und hat genauso viele fehler im text wie ich aber sein schnitt in diktaten in deutsch is ne 1,7 also es is einfach weil wir jugendlichen heutzutage sehr viel am tag machen wollen und deswegen schnell schreiben reden usw. und 90% der über 25 hier die sich so toll fühlen würden bei dieser einen sendung da auf sat1 wo 9 jährige kinder die joker sind verlieren bei 2tausend euro.



Aber die Sache mit den Kommata bringen sie euch noch bei in der Schule? 
Davon abgesehen, erzähle mir doch bitte nicht, dass ein 13jähriger Schüler so viel weniger Zeit hat wie ein 40jähriger arbeitender Erwachsener und deshalb so schlecht schreibt. Sorry aber das ist ein ganz klein wenig lächerlich.


----------



## Sqou (14. August 2008)

Du bist mir ja mal ein lustiger Clown. Du regst dich über die Rechtschreibung Anderer auf, während Du in deinem wirklich knappen Text selbst mindestens 16 Fehler machst, zumindest hab' ich soviel gezählt. 

MIMIMI GTFO!


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ich will halt noch kicken nachher und zum kolleg gehn und übrigens ich würd dich sicher locker an die wand schreiben ich hab nur keine lust drauf .


----------



## 3r1k (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> so und wer von euch ach so tollen erwachsenen kann das orginal benennen mit titel und komponist



9. sinfonie von beethoven °_° und das muss man kennen...


----------



## Urengroll (14. August 2008)

SoLlTe MaL jEdEr VoR sEiNeR eIgEnEn HaUsTüR kEhReN !
dEr KaNzLeRiN dIeSbEzÜgLiCh EiNeN bRiEf ScHreIbEn WäRe GeNaUsO sInNvOlL !


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

Ich fand das 'where' noch viel genialer!
Ich find es immer wieder faszinierend, wie man es schafft sich mit drei Worten selbst zu disqualifizieren.


----------



## 3r1k (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> so und wer von euch ach so tollen erwachsenen kann das orginal benennen mit titel und komponist



das is die 9. Sinfonie von Beethoven, bekomm ich jetzt nen keks?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

Ich fand das 'where' noch viel genialer!
Ich find es immer wieder faszinierend, wie man es schafft sich mit drei Worten selbst zu disqualifizieren.


----------



## Mr. Yes (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ich bin 13 un hab nen schnitt von etwa 2,3 im zeugnis schreibe selber auch so weil ich keine lust hab ne halbe stunde an nem text zu sitzen- nen freund von mir hat nen schnitt von 1,3 auch auf dem gymnasium er tippt 3 mal so schnell wie ich und mit der selben einstellung und hat genauso viele fehler im text wie ich aber sein schnitt in diktaten in deutsch is ne 1,7 also es is einfach weil wir jugendlichen heutzutage sehr viel am tag machen wollen und deswegen schnell schreiben reden usw. und 90% der über 25 hier die sich so toll fühlen würden bei dieser einen sendung da auf sat1 wo 9 jährige kinder die joker sind verlieren bei 2tausend euro.



Du bist erst 13!
Dir sei verziehen, denn du wirst im nächsten Level die

Interpunktion (Rang1) 

lernen und mit etwas Skill auch Struktur in deinen Text bekommen.

Dann kann man dein Schriebs auch vernünftig lesen!

cu Yes


----------



## Lamer2 (14. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sag nur, wir sind hier im Inet und nicht auf der Arbeit.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Aber die Sache mit den Kommata bringen sie euch noch bei in der Schule?
> Davon abgesehen, erzähle mir doch bitte nicht, dass ein 13 jähriger Schüler, so viel weniger Zeit hat wie ein 40 jähriger arbeitender Erwachsener und deshalb so schlecht schreibt. Sorry, aber das ist ein ganz klein wenig lächerlich.


ich hab mir mal erlaubt deinen text zu verbessern.3 fehler gäb ne 2/3. und sag mir jetzt mal bitte was (ohne wikipedia)ein diphtong oder ein adverbialer nebensatz ist ich weis es du auch?
und 3r1k und wie heist der titel und wie heißt die serenade von mozart? och macht dass ein spaß
und @mr. yes du hast meine andren posts nich gelesen und noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war so genial gz ein top flame aber ein genialer das mein ich ernst


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. August 2008)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Jeder für sich, und Gott für uns alle.




Ruhe ich hab auch noch RL kann mich nicht um jeden kümmern, ging schonmal in die Hose Sintflut und so.


----------



## Tante V (14. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich fand das 'where' noch viel genialer!
> Ich find es immer wieder faszinierend, wie man es schafft sich mit drei Worten selbst zu disqualifizieren.




^^ das dacht ich mir dann auch xD


----------



## Nekta (14. August 2008)

klingt alles nach derbem mimimi hier


----------



## Bears (14. August 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> OMG schwachsinnig...mach dir lieber gedanken über dein Leben als über sone scheiße Und Ja Es Nervt aber wayne jeder kann machen was er will solang seine Message rüberkommt....
> 
> aber iwie Made My Day der Thread xD




Massage, es heisst Massage


----------



## Cyberhool (14. August 2008)

WØW I§† €iN †Ø££€§ §Pi€£. Bi†¢H! ¥ØØØ!!!

fuer alle die den te auch nerven wollen 

gangstaa sprache




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. August 2008)

Cyberhool schrieb:


> WØW I§† €iN †Ø££€§ §Pi€£. Bi†¢H! ¥ØØØ!!!
> 
> fuer alle die den te auch nerven wollen
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 toll gemacht bekommst ein Bienchen ins Muttiheft


----------



## SOS5 (14. August 2008)

also da kann man nichts gegen sagen, sondst müsste ich gegen jeden der ein , vergisst des sagen oder wie ich atm alles klein schreib auch also warum sollen SIE NICHT MAL Anders Schreieben Dürfen?


----------



## Belthar (14. August 2008)

ic frack mich auch warum leude nich richtick schreiben das is doch nischt so schär ... ich kans doch auch

Nene Scherz ich schreibe eigentlich auch immer alles klein bzw :nich net und sowas is einfach schneller beim chatten ...


----------



## Tante V (14. August 2008)

Cyberhool schrieb:


> WØW I§† €iN †Ø££€§ §Pi€£. Bi†¢H! ¥ØØØ!!!
> 
> fuer alle die den te auch nerven wollen
> 
> ...



O M G !!

*kein kommentar*


----------



## Zartek (14. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, das ich perfekt in der deutschen Rechtschreibung bin (komme aber auch aus Russland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du lebst aber in Deutschland, also ist das eine ganz schlechte Ausrede.
BTT: Also mich persönlich stört das recht wenig, solange sie nicht so in der Schule schreiben (was mir auch egal ist^^) oder unverständliche Rechtschreibfehler machen 
Beispiel (eine Szene die sich in WoW ereignet hat als ich mit meinem Druide questen war) : "[Zensiert]flüster: kennst du mirmel? helma bütte!"  .... nach einiger Zeit fand ich dann raus das er folgendes schreiben wollte: "Kannst du mir mal helpen büdde?"  .... naja dann war er tot, tja hätte er auf seine Rechtschreibung geachtet wäre er nicht gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


- Die Fehler dürft ihr behalten da ich nicht behaupte das ich keine Rechtschreibfehler eingebaut habe, da dass hier nur das Internet ist und kein Diktat -


----------



## Twixst (14. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich find es immer wieder faszinierend, wie man es schafft sich mit drei Worten selbst zu disqualifizieren.



Legasthenieflash?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathsoull (14. August 2008)

das interessiert mich nen warmen schiss wie wer was schreibt! geht auf eure rp server und hängt nen duden an jeden nagel in og wenn ihr wollt^^ aber lasst uns normale menschen (die wow zocken wollen und net nen deutschkurs machen wollen) in ruhe

ich sag nur zomfg ooololoolol mir wayne wie wer was schreibt!

ein hoch auf die zomfg oololololol crit videos mit apfel kirsch intro...

und nu kkthxbb


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

darf ich sonst noch einen flamer an der wand neben mir zerschmettern?


----------



## Bears (14. August 2008)

Nur etwas sollte man nicht ausser Acht lassen. So wie die meisten jetzt schreiben, schreiben sie noch Jahre lang. Stellt Euch mal vor, Ihr müsst eine Bewerbung schreiben. Wie wird die wohl aussehen?

Wie heisst es so schön: was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmer mehr.


----------



## Twixst (14. August 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> das interessiert mich nen warmen schiss wie wer was schreibt! geht auf eure rp server und hängt nen duden an jeden nagel in og wenn ihr wollt^^ aber lasst uns normale menschen (die wow zocken wollen und net nen deutschkurs machen wollen) in ruhe
> 
> ich sag nur zomfg ooololoolol mir wayne wie wer was schreibt!
> 
> ...



Naja, aber wenn man denn im Aufsatz auch ankommt mit lol, kk, bb und so dann darfst du gleich deine Arbeit zerreißen.

_Editiert, wegen Flames gegen Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

freu dich auf wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5700 autohit in grün auf 70 haha  ja^^ am liebsten danach mit 4500k siegel crit, cs ,divinestorm und sdb


----------



## Telkano (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  über was sich mache gedanken machen....lol


----------



## Xenmuron (14. August 2008)

Es gibt Dinge, über die ich mir eher Gedanken mache als über die deutsche Rechtschreibung. Das wären zum einen die Zeichensetzung und zum anderen die Grammatik.
Wenn ich da Sätze ohne Punkte hab, weiß man nicht, wann der Satz zu Ende ist und wo der nächste anfängt.
Wenn der Satzbau einfach nur grottig ist, dann ließt man den Post zweimal, um ihn zu verstehen. Wenn man ihn denn so überhaupt lesen mag.
Über kleine Rechtschreibfehler kann man doch hinwegsehen, da man meist das gemeinte Wort doch noch herauslesen kann.


----------



## {P.E.B.K.A.C} (14. August 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> Massage, es heisst Massage



großes tennis...

darf....nicht....schreiben.......wäre....nicht....jugendfrei.

nur soviel. bei uns wohnte mal eine frau "massage" im erdgeschoss, und mein mitbewohner hat sich allen ernstes gewundert, warum er die "behandlung" nicht auf rezept bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<edit>
mist ganz das thema vergessen:
also überwiegend is es mir schnurz wie geschrieben wird (gerade bei groß- und kleinschreibung wage ich es nicht ansatzweise, mich groß aus dem fenster zu lehnen).
und ich ertappe mich auch dabei (zumindest in mails, sms oder foren) mir einige kunstformen von orthographie angeeignet zu haben - nächste mit x zu schreiben beispielsweise. davon ab bemühe ich mich, der rechtschreibung den größtmöglichen tribut zu zollen.

ach ja und es gibt viele anflüge von schreibfaulheit die mir einfach nur den magen umdrehen - und das fängt schon weit vor "aba" an...

</edit>



[_und, bears, ich hoffe deinen kommentar richtig verstanden zu haben - auch ohne den sagenumwobenen <ironic>tag_]


----------



## Voldsom (14. August 2008)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das hier grade an ein Streitgespräch zweier jugendlicher ausländischer Mitbürger in einer namhaften Mittagstalkshow ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcloker (14. August 2008)

ich persöhnlich schreibe auch grundsätzlich immer alles klein. einfach aus dem grund weil es einfacher ist und schneller geht... 

mfg


----------



## Twixst (14. August 2008)

_Editiert, wegen Flames gegen Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

so Btt:




Xenmuron schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, über die ich mir eher Gedanken mache als über die deutsche Rechtschreibung. Das wären zum einen die Zeichensetzung und zum anderen die Grammatik.
> Wenn ich da Sätze ohne Punkte hab, weiß man nicht, wann der Satz zu Ende ist und wo der nächste anfängt.
> Wenn der Satzbau einfach nur grottig ist, dann ließt man den Post zweimal, um ihn zu verstehen. Wenn man ihn denn so überhaupt lesen mag.
> Über kleine Rechtschreibfehler kann man doch hinwegsehen, da man meist das gemeinte Wort doch noch herauslesen kann.



Naja: nehmen wir ein Beispiel:

hii, wi get es dir? mia get eß zimlich gud! wa fol lusig, gestn nen churkn in pvp umgehaun, obwol ich schlehter wa als er.

Merke: Rechtschreibung nicht verachten.


----------



## Zartek (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> darf ich sonst noch einen flamer an der wand neben mir zerschmettern?



So zuerst einmal wollte ich dich fragen ob du dich für was besonderes hälst weil du auf dem Gymnasium bist? Oder ob es einfach nur an deinem Alter liegt, wobei ich das nicht denke da die meisten in diesem Alter schon reifer sind als du.



böseee schrieb:


> freu dich auf wotlk biggrin.gif 5700 autohit in grün auf 70 haha ja^^ am liebsten danach mit 4500k siegel crit, cs ,divinestorm und sdb



So und dazu muss ich noch 2 Sachen sagen.

1. Mit dem Damage den du angegeben hast, hast du maßlos übertrieben...... da man mit grünen Equipt auf lvl 70 nicht soviel Damage macht.
2. Ist es wie bereits rumkursiert höchstwahrscheinlich nur ein Bug der gefixt wird.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (14. August 2008)

omg die Welt geht unter...

Du hast "RechtschreibEng" geschrieben!!! omg du warst wohl noch nie in der Schule!!

Ich Habe Noch Nie Jemanden Gesehen Der Jeden Anfangsbuchstaben Groß Schreibt!


----------



## Fressh (14. August 2008)

Das hier ist nunmal das Internet.. und ja hier schreibe ich wie ich will. Denkst du ich schreibe so im RL? Sicher nicht, und ich finde es ne Frechheit sich über andere aufzuregen und dann selber Fehler zu machen, also kannste dir sowas sparen.
mfg


----------



## PimpGun (14. August 2008)

hi, also meine meinung:

heul doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

Wer schonmal Bewerbungen lesen musste weiß, dass ca. 40%-80% der Bewerbungsunterlagen (je nach Job) so grausig sind. Und dann legt einem der Chef 300 Stück auf den Schreibtisch und sagt: "Machen Sie mal eine Vorauswahl."

Dreimal dürft ihr raten, welche Bewerbungen im ersten und zweiten Durchgang rausfliegen...


----------



## Hubautz (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal erlaubt deinen text zu verbessern.3 fehler gäb ne 2/3.



Mein lieber junger Freund. Versuche zumindest, dich nicht noch mehr lächerlich zu machen. Das Komma, welches du mir eingebaut hast (das nach "Schüler") ist falsch. 13jährig schreibt man in einem Wort. OK, man kann dreizehnjährig schreiben, das wäre schöner. 
Wie auch immer, es ist mir grundsätzlich egal wie die Leute schreiben. Ich behalte mir lediglich vor, aus dem was ich lese gewisse Rückschlüsse auf den Verfasser zu ziehen.
Darüber hinaus sollte man, wenn man etwas schriftlich mitteilen will - und das willst du ja offensichtlich - darauf achten, dass es andere Leute ohne allzu große Anstrengung lesen können. Das ist ein Gebot der Höflichkeit.


----------



## Diakonissus70 (14. August 2008)

Nun ich denke das man bei einem Brief an z.B Ämter auf Rechtschreibung achten sollte, aber bei einfachen Foren Threads sollte es jedem selber überlassen bleiben.

Was solls, hauptsache man kann überhaupt was lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (14. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oo, hast du probs^^ auf der welt sterben jeden tag tausende von menschen, und deine sorge is die deutsche rechtschreibung.....

ROFL!

das ist mal sowas von scheiss egal..........


----------



## Necrolord (14. August 2008)

oh gott, manche leute haben probleme...


----------



## riggedi (14. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Mein lieber junger Freund....


Hey Hubautz,
hoffe Du kennst die aktuelle T-Online Werbung mit dem Briten in der Casting Show. Beim Lesen Deines Posts warst Du grad Paul Potts und ich das Publikum mit Unterkiefer auf Oberschenkel!
Sehr schön geschrieben! Well done!

Riggedi am Mittag


----------



## Struance (14. August 2008)

Mann Mann Mann, was sind hier denn für Leute unterwegs?

Klar gibt es Leute, die - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - gerne mit Großbuchstaben hantieren und klar ist auch, dass es dem einen oder anderen in den Augen weh tun muss. Dass dann aber einige Leute hier völlig sinnfreie Antworten posten, in denen sie kleinere Fehler der Vorredner kritisieren und das dann auch noch voll gespickt mit neuen Fehlern ist für mich schon eher fragwürdig.

Schreibt ihr hier nur was, UM etwas zu sagen? Unglaublich finde ich das...

Mir persönlich ist es völlig Wurscht, ob jemand mit CAPS arbeitet oder nicht (aus meiner Sicht machen das Leute, denen das nötige Selbstwertgefühl fehlt).
Grundsätzlich solltet ihr Euch mal wirkliche Gedanken machen, wie hier und auch im Spiel mit der Rechtschreibung im Allgemeinen umgegangen wird. Da wird schon sehr deutlich, dass ein Großteil der Leute auf einem Bildungsniveau rangieren, dass aus meiner Sicht auch im RL deutliche Nachteile bringen sollte, wobei ich aber auch eine Lanze für die brechen möchte, die aufgrund echter Rechtschreibschwächen - und die gibt es ja nun leider auch - gar nicht anders können. 

Mich nervt es auch, wenn Leute ganze Sätze mit unzähligen Fehlern spicken, aber darüber zu urteilen, ob es jemand nun einfach nur nicht kann, weil er zu blöd dafür ist oder ob es sich um andere Unzulänglichkeiten handelt, vermag ich nicht einzuschätzen und das können die meisten von Euch sicher auch nicht.

Also hört auf, diese Leute zu kritisieren, sondern versucht doch einfach mal, an der Stelle zu unterstützen. Es gibt auch Leute, die diese Hilfe mit Handkuss annehmen würden. Die, die das abtun, sind ohnehin verloren...


----------



## Talhea (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ich bin 13 un hab nen schnitt von etwa 2,3 im zeugnis schreibe selber auch so weil ich keine lust hab ne halbe stunde an nem text zu sitzen- nen freund von mir hat nen schnitt von 1,3 auch auf dem gymnasium er tippt 3 mal so schnell wie ich und mit der selben einstellung und hat genauso viele fehler im text wie ich aber sein schnitt in diktaten in deutsch is ne 1,7 also es is einfach weil wir jugendlichen heutzutage sehr viel am tag machen wollen und deswegen schnell schreiben reden usw. und 90% der über 25 hier die sich so toll fühlen würden bei dieser einen sendung da auf sat1 wo 9 jährige kinder die joker sind verlieren bei 2tausend euro.



Hier und da mal ein Komma, wäre mal ganz angebracht.

Das Problem ist nicht allein die Rechtschreibung, jeder macht hier und da mal Fehler, was eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm ist, wenn der Beitrag noch zu lesen ist.Aber diesen Beitrag z. B. muss man doch 5 mal lesen, um den überhaupt zu verstehen. Und von dieser Sorte gibt es viele.

Und die Verunstaltung der deutschen Sprache wie z. B. das "er" ersetzen mit "a" (z. B. aba, alda...) wurde auch bereits erwähnt. Das finde ich weitaus schlimmer, als ein paar Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

Fressh schrieb:


> Das hier ist nunmal das Internet.. und ja hier schreibe ich wie ich will. Denkst du ich schreibe so im RL? Sicher nicht, und ich finde es ne Frechheit sich über andere aufzuregen und dann selber Fehler zu machen, also kannste dir sowas sparen.
> mfg


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Schreiben im RL und dem Schreiben hier im Forum? Sitzt Du nur virtuell vor Deinem PC?

Oder habe ich im Laufe der Zeit einfach nur nicht mitbekommen, dass im Internet Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ungültig geworden sind?


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

Zartek schrieb:


> So zuerst einmal wollte ich dich fragen ob du dich für was besonderes hälst weil du auf dem Gymnasium bist? Oder ob es einfach nur an deinem Alter liegt, wobei ich das nicht denke da die meisten in diesem Alter schon reifer sind als du.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die schadenszahlen stammen aus der beta und sind dort für mich völlig normal in bc nisch 5200 crit an curator^^


----------



## Legacy (14. August 2008)

Oh man oh man.....wenn ich das so lese will ich nurnoch weg hier....ignorante und sture deutsche leute (die meisten). rechtsschreibfanatiker hate them. einfach selfowned @TE

Als ich dieses jahr in england war wurde ich so gut behandelt ob wohl mein englisch mehr schlecht als recht ist, deutsche hingegen flamen jeden ausländer oder deutschen der nicht 100% grammatikalisches korrektes deutsch redet...

nur so mal was bringt dir eine 100% korrekte und perfekte Rechtsschreibung, wenn stattdessen in allem anderen abkackst ...(mathe sehr gutes bsp) 

ich könnt noch jahre weiter machen aber ich will kein BAN riskieren. so FLAME on


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> O M G !!
> 
> *kein kommentar*


Ist 'OMG' kein Kommentar?
Mein erster Gedanke dazu war: Kopf->Tischplatte


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Mein lieber junger Freund. Versuche zumindest, dich nicht noch mehr lächerlich zu machen. Das Komma, welches du mir eingebaut hast (das nach "Schüler") ist falsch. 13jährig schreibt man in einem Wort. OK, man kann dreizehnjährig schreiben, das wäre schöner.
> Wie auch immer, es ist mir grundsätzlich egal wie die Leute schreiben. Ich behalte mir lediglich vor, aus dem was ich lese gewisse Rückschlüsse auf den Verfasser zu ziehen.
> Darüber hinaus sollte man, wenn man etwas schriftlich mitteilen will - und das willst du ja offensichtlich - darauf achten, dass es andere Leute ohne allzu große Anstrengung lesen können. Das ist ein Gebot der Höflichkeit.


fast! ganz knapp vorbei 1stens so ist eine nebensatzeinleitende konjunktion.2tens 13 jährig heist es aber auch dreizehnjährig.also wirklich lern mal neudeutsch oOdreizigjährig ist nämlich ein adjektiv. 13 ist eine zahl bzw numerus und kein adjektiv und gehört deswegen nich zum adjektiv tzzz


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Mein lieber junger Freund. Versuche zumindest, dich nicht noch mehr lächerlich zu machen. Das Komma, welches du mir eingebaut hast (das nach "Schüler") ist falsch. 13jährig schreibt man in einem Wort. OK, man kann dreizehnjährig schreiben, das wäre schöner.
> Wie auch immer, es ist mir grundsätzlich egal wie die Leute schreiben. Ich behalte mir lediglich vor, aus dem was ich lese gewisse Rückschlüsse auf den Verfasser zu ziehen.
> Darüber hinaus sollte man, wenn man etwas schriftlich mitteilen will - und das willst du ja offensichtlich - darauf achten, dass es andere Leute ohne allzu große Anstrengung lesen können. Das ist ein Gebot der Höflichkeit.


und sowieso du bist anscheinend schon so weit gealtert dass du nicht weis was bei uns in der schule los ist du kommst um 16 uhr nach hause und machst erstmal so um die 3stunden haussaufgaben jaja so ist es leider heute


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> ... rechtsschreibfanatiker hate them. einfach selfowned @TE  ...



Ich habe da mal eine Frage: Sprichst Du auch so?



Legacy schrieb:


> nur so mal was bringt dir eine 100% korrekte und perfekte Rechtsschreibung, wenn stattdessen in allem anderen abkackst ...(mathe sehr gutes bsp)



Was bringt Dir eine gute Qualifikation auf anderen Gebieten, wenn Du nicht in der Lage bist Deine Erkenntnisse zu kommunizieren?


----------



## riggedi (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ...du kommst um 16 uhr nach hause und machst erstmal so um die 3stunden haussaufgaben jaja so ist es leider heute


Au Backe, das tut mir aber leid. Ist das denn jeden Tag so?

Riggedi


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Au Backe, das tut mir aber leid. Ist das denn jeden Tag so?
> 
> Riggedi


ja leider is so


----------



## Hubautz (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> und sowieso du bist anscheinend schon so weit gealtert dass du nicht weis was bei uns in der schule los ist du kommst um 16 uhr nach hause und machst erstmal so um die 3stunden haussaufgaben jaja so ist es leider heute



Auf meiner Uhr ist es gerade mal 14 Uhr 40. Also - was machst du grade? Noch in der Schule oder schon Hausaufgaben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongman (14. August 2008)

HANSFOREVERHANSFOREVERHANSFOREVERHANSFOREVERHANSFOREVERHANSFOREVERHANSFOREVERHAN
SFOREVERHANSFOREVERHANSFOREVER


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ferien und jetzt roflichgradnepofl XD sollte man schon wissen oder ? oder hast du keine freunde die freunde haben die kinder haben und du es so wenigstens erfährst wenn ja armer mof


----------



## Wagdy (14. August 2008)

Wisst Ihr, was mir aufgefallen ist.
Diejenigen, welche für /vote 4 close stimmen oder welche sich über die Frage/Erkenntnis des Erstellers aufregen, GENAU DIE SIND, die der TE meinte.
Entweder alles KLEIN schreiben, keine Kommatas oder andere Satzzeichen verwenden und selbst Fehler einbauen.

Ich selbst bin auch keiner der fehlerfrei schreibt. Es tauchen immer mal wieder, bei schneller Schreibweise, Fehler auf.
Zum Beispiel das berühmte dsa anstatt das. Oder das ihc an Stelle von ich.
Aber davon hatte es der TE auch nicht.
Es geht hier um das ABSICHTLICHE vernachlässigen der deutschen Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung.
Ich finde es arm, wirklich arm, wenn einer sagt, ich bin zu faul...Hallo? Bist auch zu faul um zu Arbeiten?
Man hat doch die Finger eh an der Tastatur und so ein kleiner Tipser mit dem kleinen Finger ist zu viel?
Mann, von Leuten wie Euch hängt in ein paar, na gut 30, Jahren meine Rente ab. 
Ich sollte anfangen zu sparen!

Also schreibt doch einfach DEUTSCH, mehr nicht. Einfach nur DEUTSCH.

Vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit und einen schönen Tag noch
Wagdy


----------



## Legacy (14. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage: Sprichst Du auch so?
> 
> 
> 
> Was bringt Dir eine gute Qualifikation auf anderen Gebieten, wenn Du nicht in der Lage bist Deine Erkenntnisse zu kommunizieren?




Man braucht nicht alles korrekt schreiben um zu kommunizieren..wenn du schon so überschlau tust dann denken bevor posten wär ne idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nein ich sprech normal so nicht aber mich regt sowas tierisch auf...wenn ich wollte könnte ich auch eine perfekte Rechtschreibung in das board bringen aber es bringt nichts -.-


----------



## Legacy (14. August 2008)

Wagdy schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr, was mir aufgefallen ist.
> Diejenigen, welche für /vote 4 close stimmen oder welche sich über die Frage/Erkenntnis des Erstellers aufregen, GENAU DIE SIND, die der TE meinte.
> Entweder alles KLEIN schreiben, keine Kommatas oder andere Satzzeichen verwenden und selbst Fehler einbauen.
> 
> ...



was hat das mit arbeiten zu tun?? das hier ist meine freizeit mein hobby...da brauch ich mich nicht anstrengen


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

so schauts aus Legacy genau meine meinung


----------



## antileet (14. August 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Es gIbT aUch leUte diE sO schReibeN.


ja, sie sind dann besonders KeWL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - einfach affig, genauso wie diese "leetspeak" mit den zahlen anstatt buchstaben ... kein kommentar dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ok KeWL eklär mir bitte mal.ich hab echt keine ahnung was des heißt.


----------



## Legacy (14. August 2008)

kewl = cool auf "hiphop" deutsch


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> Man braucht nicht alles korrekt schreiben um zu kommunizieren..wenn du schon so überschlau tust dann denken bevor posten wär ne idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaube mir, ich denke, bevor ich meine Finger auf die Tastatur lege.



Legacy schrieb:


> und nein ich sprech normal so nicht aber mich regt sowas tierisch auf...


Nicht aufregen! Ich habe Dich zu keinem Zeitpunkt angegriffen.
Meine Aussage war, dass es im Umkehrschluss genauso wenig bringt, wenn man Spezialist in einem Fachgebiet ist, aber nicht in der Lage ist sein Wissen anderen zu vermitteln, da die Grundlage Wort und Schrift ist und bleibt.




Legacy schrieb:


> wenn ich wollte könnte ich auch eine perfekte Rechtschreibung in das board bringen aber es bringt nichts -.-


Entschuldige, wenn ich nochmal eine Frage stelle: Warum bringt das nichts?


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

fast! xD würd ich jetzt nich sagen hab ich noch nie gehört cool heist massiv ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (14. August 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> was hat das mit arbeiten zu tun?? das hier ist meine freizeit mein hobby...da brauch ich mich nicht anstrengen


Und was hat das mit Anstrengung zu tun? Ist das so heavy die eigene Muttersprache richtig zu schreiben? (AUA, das hat jetzt gezwickt...)

Riggedi


----------



## Xall13 (14. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, das ich perfekt in der deutschen Rechtschreibung bin (komme aber auch aus Russland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


willkommen im club  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum thema: hab ich noch nie gesehn das jemand jedes wort groß schreibt..
bei mir ist es umgekehrt... ich schreibe idR. alles klein (wie auch hier) weil das einfach schneller geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das tu ich aber nur in foren und chats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nartürlich behersche ich die deutsche rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

villeicht is es nich seine muttersprache schonmal dran gedacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meine sowieso nisch


----------



## Legacy (14. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Glaube mir, ich denke, bevor ich meine Finger auf die Tastatur lege.
> 
> 
> Nicht aufregen! Ich habe Dich zu keinem Zeitpunkt angegriffen.
> ...



warum sollte ich darauf achten ob ich ein komma korrekt setze oder dies oder jenes wort groß oder klein schreibe..so ist das viel leichter...aber es bringt nichts mit leuten wie dir zu diskutieren.....du bist wie mein deutsch-lehrer xD (aber iwie mag ich dich)


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Ja liebe Leute! Lasst uns Alles Groß Schreiben oder alles klein, weil das schneller geht!

oder lasst uns einfach komplett ja doch wirklich komplett und wirklich konsequent alles satzzeichen weglassen

noch besser!!!!!!! immer direkt eine fünfer gruppe an ausrufezeichen und fragezeichen anstatt punkten!!!!!!!! viel bessa oda?????

geanu!!!!! er wird zu a!!!!! geht ja eh viiiiil schnella zu schreiba!!!!!! isss n bissl schwiriga aba kriiigen wia auch hin wa??????



Wird World of Warcraft von Analphabeten gespielt?


----------



## Legacy (14. August 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit Anstrengung zu tun? Ist das so heavy die eigene Muttersprache richtig zu schreiben? (AUA, das hat jetzt gezwickt...)
> 
> Riggedi



Ganz ehrlich warum beschwert ihr euch über rechtschreibungsfehler gibts es nichts wichtigeres in eurem leben? Ich geh jetzt arbeiten macht mal schön weiter


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ja zum teil ganz klar


----------



## antileet (14. August 2008)

lasst doch einfach alle capslock an - dann merkt keiner eure groß- und kleinschreibung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagdy (14. August 2008)

Es beschwert sich keiner über die Fehler, die können passieren.
Es geht ums ABSICHTLICHE weglassen und/oder verschandeln, kapiert Ihr das nicht?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> und sowieso du bist anscheinend schon so weit gealtert dass du nicht weis was bei uns in der schule los ist du kommst um 16 uhr nach hause und machst erstmal so um die 3stunden haussaufgaben jaja so ist es leider heute





riggedi schrieb:


> Au Backe, das tut mir aber leid. Ist das denn jeden Tag so?
> 
> Riggedi





böseee schrieb:


> ja leider is so





böseee schrieb:


> ferien und jetzt roflichgradnepofl XD sollte man schon wissen oder ? oder hast du keine freunde die freunde haben die kinder haben und du es so wenigstens erfährst wenn ja armer mof



Da muß ich jetzt erstmal lachen (oder besser so damit es auch du verstehst: rofl, lol). Davon abgesehen, dass ich mich nicht erinneren kann, wann ich das letztemal von der Arbeit schon um 16 Uhr zu hause war, und das obwohl ich bestimmt früher als du in der Schule bei der Arbeit bin, meinst du wenn man dann um 17-18 Uhr nach hause kommt hat man dann frei? Meinst du das essen steht von alleine auf dem Tisch und der Haushalt erledigt sich auch alleine? Hmmm...naja, bei dir schon dir wird das ja auch alles noch vorgesetzt...

Von den 2,5-3 Monaten Ferien im Jahr wollen wir jetzt mal gar nicht reden. *Kopf tätschel* oh ja, wirklich arm dran die Schüler. So wenig Zeit 
/ironie off

Davon abgesehen glaub ich dir eh nicht das du jeden Tag von 7.30h bis 16 Uhr Schule hast.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

eTWA SO MEINS DU ETWA DIESE aRT DES cAPSßßßß


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> warum sollte ich darauf achten ob ich ein komma korrekt setze oder dies oder jenes wort groß oder klein schreibe..


Damit es anderen leichter fällt, das zu lesen, was Du schreibst.
Bedenke: Du schreibst es einmal und es lesen wahrscheinlich mehr als 100 Leute



Legacy schrieb:


> so ist das viel leichter...


Für Dich leichter, für den Leser schwerer.



Legacy schrieb:


> aber es bringt nichts mit leuten wie dir zu diskutieren.....


Es ist nicht so, dass ich wie ein sturer Bock auf meiner Meinung verharre. Gerade deswegen will ich ja wissen, warum Du meinst, dass es nicht bringt, wenn Du im Forum auf Rechtschreibung achtest.
Wenn Du sagst, dass Du einfach zu faul seist, kann ich das durchaus akzeptieren.



Legacy schrieb:


> du bist wie mein deutsch-lehrer xD


Oha. Asche auf mein Haupt. So will sicher nicht sein. Ok, ich weiss, dass ich ein Klugscheisser bin.



Legacy schrieb:


> (aber iwie mag ich dich)


Das ist nett. Du bist mir auch nicht unsympathisch. Und nun: Genug gekuschelt *g*


----------



## Lorya (14. August 2008)

"Deutsche Rechtschreibeng" ?


----------



## SeRuM (14. August 2008)

RechtschreibEng.

Lieber Threadstarter,
Da du selber nicht die nötige RechtschreibEng besitzt , finde ich es ziemlich sinnfrei sie bei anderen zu kritisieren!


----------



## antileet (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> eTWA SO MEINS DU ETWA DIESE aRT DES cAPSßßßß


nein, die andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacy (14. August 2008)

zu den leuten die sagen es ist leichter für einen aber für andere nicht...Blödsinn ich kann allles ohne groß und kleinschreibung und satzzeichen genauso schnell und verständlich lesen

nu bin ich weg CU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Da muß ich jetzt erstmal lachen (oder besser so damit es auch du verstehst: rofl, lol). Davon abgesehen, dass ich mich nicht erinneren kann, wann ich das letztemal von der Arbeit schon um 16 Uhr zu hause war, und das obwohl ich bestimmt früher als du in der Schule bei der Arbeit bin, meinst du wenn man dann um 17-18 Uhr nach hause kommt hat man dann frei? Meinst du das essen steht von alleine auf dem Tisch und der Haushalt erledigt sich auch alleine? Hmmm...naja, bei dir schon dir wird das ja auch alles noch vorgesetzt...
> 
> Von den 2,5-3 Monaten Ferien im Jahr wollen wir jetzt mal gar nicht reden. *Kopf tätschel* oh ja, wirklich arm dran die Schüler. So wenig Zeit
> /ironie off
> ...


öhm meinst du ich weis nich was lachen heist ? nochmal für dich .ganz langsam iiiiicccchhhhh bbbbiiiiinnnn nnnniiiiiicccchhhhttt ssssooooo dddduuuummmmmmmm wwwwwiiiiiieeeee ddddduuuuu dddddeeeennnnkkkksss und sowieso wann mussst du zur arbeit ich muss um 7.30 vor der schule stehen und somit den bus um 6.30 nehm.und sowiso kennst du ahmed de toten terrorist ? der würde jetzt sagen YOU RACISST BASTARD also diese puppe von jeff dunham nich ich und doch früher hatten die leute 10 jahre zeit den stoff durchzunehmen wir müssen es in 8 jahren schaffen. haben mit dem buch von nächstem jahr schon dieses jahr angefangen und sinn schon 1/5 durch


----------



## antileet (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> öhm meinst du ich weis nich was lachen heist ? nochmal für dich .ganz langsam iiiiicccchhhhh bbbbiiiiinnnn nnnniiiiiicccchhhhttt ssssooooo dddduuuummmmmmmm wwwwwiiiiiieeeee ddddduuuuu dddddeeeennnnkkkksss und sowieso wann mussst du zur arbeit ich muss um 7.30 vor der schule stehen und somit den bus um 6.30 nehm.und sowiso kennst du ahmed de toten terrorist ? der würde jetzt sagen YOU RACISST BASTARD also diese puppe von jeff dunham nich ich


hab grad 0 plan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decosia (14. August 2008)

Eed schrieb:


> Ich würd ma sagen, wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steine werfen.



^^


----------



## Taroliln (14. August 2008)

yeah Klugscheisser thread !


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

dass hier ist doch nur ein hallo hans wie gehts dir?du hast hinter dem hallo dass komma vergessen und das apostroph nach dem geht und sowieso geh sterben thread


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

sind jetzt alle we love to hans you typen wech oder wieso seh ich keinen flame mehr?


----------



## serternos árkanos (14. August 2008)

Tribola93 schrieb:


> Manche Leute heulen rum und schreiben selbst "Deutsche Rechscheibeng" anstelle "Deutsche Rechtschreibung"





Manche Leute flamen rum weil man sich mal verschreibt......
Anstelle dessen das du hier mimimi machst wegen eines Buchstaben könntest du auch mal mehr als nur die Überschrift lesen und darauf achten achten das er seinen Thread ziemlich korrekt geschrieben hat.
Aber so Leute wie du gucken nur auf die Überschrift und : FLAAAAMMMMEEEEEE






P.s.: auf meinem Server gibt es eine Gilde die nennt sich Flame On ,wär vllt. was für dich.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ja nich sons flamed der flamer blizz wegen kostenplichtigem char transfer


----------



## Quax (14. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich kann Dich gut verstehen ! 
Ich bin in Deutschland geboren, ich lebe in Deutschland, ich liebe die deutsche Sprache und spiele in einer deutschen Spielwelt. 
Mir schmerzt es in der Seele, wenn ich jeden Tag mitbekomme wie respektlos die heutige Jugend unsere Muttersprache
entfremdet. Es ist schon ein Unterschied (und der ist deutlich zu erkennen!) ob sich jemand in der Eile vetippt hat
oder er/sie willentlich Sprachvergewaltigung betreibt. Ein Beispiel der selben Art ist die Kunstsprache Denglish.
Ich weiß, das ich einigen Deutschverweigerern damit ziemlich auf die Nerven gehe, doch ich weise regelmäßig
Spieler im Gespräch darauf hin das wir in deutschland und einer deutschen Spielwelt keine "Hunter" o. "Mage" haben.
Und wer einen bestimmten Beruf sucht, sollte das auch so schreiben und nicht nach einem "crafter" suchen.
Wenn dann die dummen Kommentare minderbemittelter Spieler bei mir eintreffen, wünsche ich mit manchmal, das es für bestimmte Personengruppen keine Meinungsfreiheit gibt.
Demokratie muss man sich verdienen - mit geistiger u. sozialer Intelligenz.

Zum Schluß noch ein Spruch, der zu einem meiner Leitsätze wurde:
"Alles tun können heißt nicht, alles tun dürfen"

Lasst uns unsere schöne, deutsche Sprache bewahren!
Euer Quax


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ich frag mich wan dass hier geclosed wird


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Lieber Kevin, 
Liebe Jacqueline,
ich weiß, dass ihr gerne WoW spielt und sehr viel Spaß dabei habt. Und natürlich weiß ich, dass, wenn ihr nach dem schweren (haupt) Schultag erst einmal die Hausaufgaben machen müsst. Und das ist gut so! Auch wenn ihr zum Halbjahr leider die 4 in Deutsch nicht weg bekommt, aber lasst den Kopf nicht hängen. Stürzt euch zwischen Alcopops, Blümchensex und schlechten Marihuana in die World of Warcraft und taucht in die epischen Schlachte ein. Auch wenn ihr beide leider viel zu oft vergesst, dass WoW ein Rollenspiel ist, wo man eine Rolle spielt, und ihr euch deswegen dem dortigen Standard anpassen solltet.
Aber genug davon. Eure Freunde mögen euch auch ohne richtiges Deutsch, der coole Tonfall und so töfflige Wörter wie "rofl" "lol" und "omg" gehören nun mal dazu.

Aber meint ihr nicht, dass es noch andere Menschen gibt, die noch wissen, wann seit mit t bzw. mit d geschrieben wird und warum? Möchtet ihr diesen Leuten eine Freude machen und vielleicht ein Komma richtig setzten? Ein ! durch ein . ersetzten? 

Oder merkt euch, dass "Wir suchen einen Tank" eine Feststellung ist, keine Frage. "Wir suchen einen Tank?" ist eine Frage. Sucht ihr einen Tank oder ist das eine rhetorische Frage?

Mit freundlichen grüßen, 
euer Shamozz.

P.S.:
Falls ihr Firefox nutzt gibt es hier ein Rechtschreibaddon.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

Naja, die Deutsche Sprache ist schon einem gewissen Wandel unterworfen und das ist auch gut so.
Ich kann mich noch gut an die Ohrfeige meiner Mutter erinnern, als ich das erste Mal in Ihrer Gegewart das Wort 'geil'/'gail' gebraucht habe. Heute steht es sogar mit der Bedeutung, wie wir es damals benutzt haben im Duden und ich muss gestehen es mit einer gewissen Lust auch schonmal beim Scrabbeln gelegt zu haben.

Nichts destotrotz krieg ich Hautausschlag, wenn neben mir in der S-Bahn ein Jugendlicher in sein Handy 'Alda, was geht' brüllt.
Wer weiss, vielleicht steht in 10 Jahren im Duden:
'Alda, was geht' - freundschaftlicher Zuruf; Bekunden von Gemeinschaftlichkeit.

Grüße
wolke


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

wenn du mich meinst ich hab zwar ne 4 in deutsch aber schriftlich ne 1,5 nur mündlich halt bääh 
hat jemand die ironie verstanden ja? nein? manche leute ham halt einfach null ,gar keinen, - 12 bock so zu arbeiten.ich hatte ne 3 und ich bin stolz drauf. weil ich besser war als mein deutscher kolleg und wenn des addon geht danke ich werds benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (14. August 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich warum beschwert ihr euch [...]


Öh, wo hab ich mich denn beschwert? Ich habe nur eine Frage gestellt! Check it!

Riggedi


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

Danke!

Besondere Freude hat mir bereitet, dass Du Standard mit d am Ende geschrieben hast! Ich glaube gefühlte 95% aller buffed-Forum-User schreiben das falsch.


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Besondere Freude hat mir bereitet, dass Du Standard mit d am Ende geschrieben hast! Ich glaube gefühlte 95% aller buffed-Forum-User schreiben das falsch.




Ich muss gestehen, dass ich es auch mit t geschrieben habe! Dank des Addons weiß ich nun, dass es mit d geschrieben wird.


----------



## Infarma (14. August 2008)

Ich habe Mitleid mit Menschen, die nicht in der Lage sind, sich korrekt zu artikulieren. Dadurch ist das schulische Leistungsvermögen drastisch limitiert und die Berufsauswahl extrem einschränkt. Ein zweitklassiges Leben voller Frustration, täglichen Niederlagen und der vergeblichen Hoffnung auf einen Lottogewinn ist vorherbestimmt. 

Daher bin ich auch gewillt, in Internetforen bis zu einem gewissen Grad über eine mangelhafte Form hinweg zu lesen, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass sich jemand ernsthaft bemüht etwas inhaltliches beizutragen.

Deren Dasein ist verkorkst genug, da muss man nicht auch noch ständig drauf rumreiten.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich es auch mit t geschrieben habe! Dank des Addons weiß ich nun, dass es mit d geschrieben wird.


Du kannst mir aber sicherlich auch nicht beantworten, warum das von so vielen Menschen falsch geschrieben wird, oder?
Ich versuche das schon seit längerer Zeit für mich zu klären, warum das so ist. Bisher leider ohne Erfolg. Mein Gefühl sagt mir auch, dass 'Standart' immer mehr zum Standard wird.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

stantart ist ja wohl wirklich peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist ja keine art wie man steht und danke wirklich dass addon wird bei rechtschreibung helfen nur leider leider korrigiert es keine Grammatik und nervt irgendwann glaub ich ziemlich


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

Touché


----------



## Lisutari (14. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DU regst dich wegen Deutscher Rechtschreibung auf, aber dein halber Satz ist Englisch...
Deutsch wäre

 "Hey liebe Buffed-Gemeindschaft, ich weiß, das es ein Wein-Thema ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch Beleidigungen sparen"

Und der Threatname lauted "Deutsche Rechtschreib*e*ng - where?"

Halb in Englisch und auch noch Reschtschreib*e*ng


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Infarma schrieb:


> Ich habe Mitleid mit Menschen, die nicht in der Lage sind, sich korrekt zu artikulieren. Dadurch ist das schulische Leistungsvermögen drastisch limitiert und die Berufsauswahl extrem einschränkt. Ein zweitklassiges Leben voller Frustration, täglichen Niederlagen und der vergeblichen Hoffnung auf einen Lottogewinn ist vorherbestimmt.
> 
> Daher bin ich auch gewillt, in Internetforen bis zu einem gewissen Grad über eine mangelhafte Form hinweg zu lesen, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass sich jemand ernsthaft bemüht etwas inhaltliches beizutragen.
> 
> Deren Dasein ist verkorkst genug, da muss man nicht auch noch ständig drauf rumreiten.



/Hans online

"drauf"  =  darauf
"rumreiten"  =  her rumreiten 

/Hans offline

Ich frage mich manchmal, wenn schon so viele Menschen kein richtiges Deutsch sprechen können, wieso können diese Leute immer genau ausrechnen, um wie viel teurer die Flasche "Hansapils" bei Aldi geworden ist?

Edit: Es heißt "Hansapils"


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ich mag dieses Add-on nur dass es bei Grammatik nicht hilft regt derbe auf. haha es hat derbe nicht korrigiert und was ist mit Boombox ja man es korrigiert kein Boombox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ich mag dieses Add-on nur dass es bei Grammatik nicht hilft regt derbe auf. haha es hat derbe nicht korrigiert und was ist mit Boombox ja man es korrigiert kein Boombox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nun eine gewisse Vorkenntnis sollte schon vorhanden sein. Es sei denn, man praktiziert äußerste Lernresistenz.


----------



## Hubautz (14. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Du kannst mir aber sicherlich auch nicht beantworten, warum das von so vielen Menschen falsch geschrieben wird, oder?
> Ich versuche das schon seit längerer Zeit für mich zu klären, warum das so ist. Bisher leider ohne Erfolg. Mein Gefühl sagt mir auch, dass 'Standart' immer mehr zum Standard wird.



Das liegt am PvP. 

Zur Erklärung:

Schlachtstandarte: die Fahne die man aufstellen kann.
Schlachtstandard: die Allianz verliert Arathi.

Das kann man auch leicht verwechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

nö nur zu faul mich anzustrengen und den Text 20 mal zu lesen und zu verbessern !


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

aber Rechtschreibung wird besser danke dir jetzt kann ich buffed und svz als Lernhilfe abtun. ihr werdet mich öfters sehen. ganz dickes HAHA


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (14. August 2008)

mhhhh,ich glaube meine tastatur ist defekt oder wie kann ich groß(ss)schreiben?GEHT DAS SO?ACH NEE SO HABE ICH ALLES GROß(SS). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> nö nur zu faul mich anzustrengen und den Text 20 mal zu lesen und zu verbessern !



Faulheit ist Dummheit des Körpers, und Dummheit Faulheit des Geistes.
Johann Gottfried Seume


----------



## Yoh (14. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Finde cool das du dich über die Rechtschreibung anderer aufregst dan aber Rechtschreibung im Thread Namen so schreibst: Rechtschreibeng. Wirklich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dickes gz


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

[KoA-Mory schrieb:
			
		

> ' post='820071' date='14.08.2008, 16:05']
> GROß(SS)



Genau deshalb wird es höchste Zeit, dass ein Versal-ß eingeführt wird!


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Yoh schrieb:


> Finde cool das du dich über die Rechtschreibung anderer aufregst dan aber Rechtschreibung im Thread Namen so schreibst: Rechtschreibeng. Wirklich nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du tatsächlich alle 10 Seiten des Threads gelesen, nur um das noch einmal zu erwähnen?

Ich bin beeindruckt.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

nö ich bin nicht dumm nur hab ich keine Lust mich in den 
Ferien anzustrengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> nö ich bin nicht dumm nur hab ich keine Lust mich in den
> Ferien anzustrengen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich habe auch Ferien. Und nichts des so trotz ist es mir wichtig so zu schreiben, dass mich jeder versteht. Außerdem wird man mir richtiger Rechtschreibung und Grammatik auch ernst genommen.


----------



## DerPaladinSchlechtHin (14. August 2008)

hmm joa ich wes ganet was ihr wolle im inet kon mer schreibe wie mer will oder ibberprieft dei deitsch lehrer des? xD
pfälzisch ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (14. August 2008)

Mädels, das ist cyber slang, das muss so sein......ich finde das affig und auch völlig unnötig sich über sowas aufzuregen sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ich werd sowieso nie von Niemand ernst genommen leider wieder wegen meinen Alter und weil jeder denkt ich sei ein Kiddy


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> nö ich bin nicht dumm nur hab ich keine Lust mich in den
> Ferien anzustrengen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hat das denn mit Ferien zu tun?

Du sagts doch auch nicht, jetzt sind Ferien, also gilt: 2*3 ist 4 (wieddewitt) und 3 ist Neune...


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

*mitsing*
sieh ich scheiße auf dein Brot, und du denkst es wäre Aufstrich
dann riechst du dass es Kacke ist und ich scheiß auf dich
also red nich
mir auf das Brot zu Kacken geht nich
und nö 2*3 ist Fisch aber auch nur weil ich Ferien hab sonst ist 7


----------



## DerPaladinSchlechtHin (14. August 2008)

@ böseee

deine signatur irritiert mich ein wenig heist es nicht normaler weise "catch me IF you can" ? sry wenn ich falsch lieg


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ich werd sowieso nie von Niemand ernst genommen leider wieder wegen meinen Alter und weil jeder denkt ich sei ein Kiddy




Liegt das vielleicht an deiner perfekten Grammatik und der ausgefeilten Rechtschreibung?


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ja ich weis ich habe aber When gewählt weil If aus gesehen hätte wie lf also Lf und das wäre nicht so dolle gewesen


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

DerPaladinSchlechtHin schrieb:


> @ böseee
> 
> deine signatur irritiert mich ein wenig heist es nicht normaler weise "catch me IF you can" ? sry wenn ich falsch lieg



Wieso? Das ist doch korrektes Englisch.
Fang mich, wann Du kannst.


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ja ich weis ich habe aber When gewählt weil If aus gesehen hätte wie lf also Lf und das wäre nicht so dolle gewesen



Tut mir leid, aber ich verstehe kein Wort.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

nene sollte schon wenn du kannst heißen und nicht wann nur wie gesagt da stände dann Lf
also statt dem gewollten If hätte diese Schrift einen Buchstaben hingekleckert der aussah wie l also L und Lf ist sicher kein englisches Wort oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Maugaran (14. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich hab das problem net, ich schreib im netz einfach klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ja nicht auf der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (14. August 2008)

wir schweifen ab.....


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

@böseee:

Und du fragst dich ernsthaft, warum es Menschen gibt, die denken du wärst ein Kiddy!?


----------



## noizycat (14. August 2008)

Das geilste an dem Thema ist der Titel, weil a) fehlerhaft und b) halb englisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muss man wirklich über die Sprach- bzw. Grammatikkenntnisse der WoW-Spieler diskutieren? Man weiss doch, dass da das pure Chaos herrscht. ^^


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ja Schlamm wir schweifen ab aber besser als weiter zu flamen oder ? und ok och gebe es zu ich bin faul ich hab trotzdem nen IQ von 120 und dass ist mein voller Ernst ich hab wirklich nen IQ von 120 so sagte es wenigstens der Typ der mit mir den test gemacht hat als ich 11 war


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ja ich weis ich habe aber When gewählt weil If aus gesehen hätte wie lf also Lf und das wäre nicht so dolle gewesen


Dir ist aber bewusst, dass die Signatur in etwa 'Fang mich, wenn Du Zeit hast' bedeutet, oder?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> *mitsing*
> sieh ich scheiße auf dein Brot, und du denkst es wäre Aufstrich
> dann riechst du dass es Kacke ist und ich scheiß auf dich
> also red nich
> ...


Das ist von Grup Tekkan, oder wie hiessen die coolen Gangstas noch?


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ja aber nur wenn man 2 mal hinguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dass normale Gehirn asozieiert als erstes wenn damit nurso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nein es ist von Savas nur so echt witziger Song und nurmal so Savas ist kein Gangster-Rapper z.B. dieses Lied hier ist ziemlich gut


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Gibt es eine Kolumne auf Buffed.de zum Thema Rechtschreibung und Grammatik?

Wenn dem nicht so ist, sollte man das schleunigst ändern.

Für mehr Kultur beim Zocken.


----------



## Maugaran (14. August 2008)

oh lol hab ich ja noch gar net gesehen.. ist das ernst gemeint mit catch me when you can ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selten so gelacht ^^


----------



## Hubautz (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ja Schlamm wir schweifen ab aber besser als weiter zu flamen oder ? und ok och gebe es zu ich bin faul ich hab trotzdem nen IQ von 120 und dass ist mein voller Ernst ich hab wirklich nen IQ von 120 so sagte es wenigstens der Typ der mit mir den test gemacht hat als ich 11 war



120 ist Durchschnitt oder? Oder Durchschnitt bei Gymnasiasten? Wie war das denn gleich wieder?


----------



## Maugaran (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ja aber nur wenn man 2 mal hinguckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




och schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 steckt das ein kopf hinter ^^


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

Savas ist kein Gangster-Rapper z.B. dieses Lied hier ist ziemlich gut nur mal so nochmal nen bisschen Werbung machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 100 ist Durschnitt bei normalen Erwachsenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (14. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> 120 ist Durchschnitt oder? Oder Durchschnitt bei Gymnasiasten? Wie war das denn gleich wieder?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligenzquotient

man...so schwer ist das nicht oder?


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> 120 ist Durchschnitt oder? Oder Durchschnitt bei Gymnasiasten? Wie war das denn gleich wieder?



Also der Durchschnitt ist 90. Dazu zählen also alle Säufer der Mittelschicht morgens um halb 10 an der U-Bahn Station.

Auf dem Gymnasium ist, meinem Wissensstand nach, 120. Genial gilt man ab 135.

Ich glaube wir haben alle mal so einen Test gemacht und die meisten sind, wie ich auch, bei ~120 gelandet.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

ja also ich bin nicht dumm. und nurmalso wenig wissen tu ich auch nicht ^^


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ja also ich bin nicht dumm. und nurmalso wenig wissen tu ich auch nicht ^^



Bitte verschone uns mit einem intellektuellem Schwanzvergleich.


----------



## Te-Rax (14. August 2008)

Ohoho...Rechtschreibflame, ein gefährliches Thema. Gestern in der frühen Nacht Thread erstellt und schon ganze 240 Antworten. Und die community scheint mal garnicht so geteilter meinung zu sein....
Rechschreibung -> wenn juckt's? Solange man weiß was der Andere zu einem sagen will ist es doch vollkommen egal ob etwas groß geschrieben ist oder nicht. Ich finde gehobene Rechschreibung gehört in ein Diktat, Deutscharbeit und oder Bewerbung. In einem Spiel geschweige den in einem Forum ist Rechschreibung und Grammatik sind in den Foren eh ausgestorben.

MfG


----------



## KICKASSEZ (14. August 2008)

Welcher Idiot Macht Denn Sowas?


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

was?


----------



## MaximoPark (14. August 2008)

das


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ohoho...Rechtschreibflame, ein gefährliches Thema. Gestern in der frühen Nacht Thread erstellt und schon ganze 240 Antworten. Und die community scheint mal garnicht so geteilter meinung zu sein....
> Rechschreibung -> wenn juckt's? Solange man weiß was der Andere zu einem sagen will ist es doch vollkommen egal ob etwas groß geschrieben ist oder nicht. Ich finde gehobene Rechschreibung gehört in ein Diktat, Deutscharbeit und oder Bewerbung. In einem Spiel geschweige den in einem Forum ist Rechschreibung und Grammatik sind in den Foren eh ausgestorben.
> 
> MfG




Aber so etwas wir hier unten sollte, nein muss man verhindern!

ferien und jetzt roflichgradnepofl XD sollte man schon wissen oder ? oder hast du keine freunde die freunde haben die kinder haben und du es so wenigstens erfährst wenn ja armer mof


----------



## Foom (14. August 2008)

des einzige was mich nervt ist wenn man in voren dinge schreibt, die nicht von jedem gut gefunden werden und dann weil man keine lust hat sich gute gegenargumente zu überlegen einfach mal die rechtschreibung flamed

hf und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunatiker (14. August 2008)

Rechtschreibung...
rechtschreibung...
rächtschreihpunkh...
RäCHtschREIHpunkT...

kann ich alles lesen und verstehen.

also mir isses eigentlich egal, wie jemand schreibt, vor allem im chat antwortet man oft recht schnell und da achtet man eben nicht wirklich auf groß- und klein- schreibung...(banalität)

ok, mann sollte die die wörter schon erkennen können, also nicht: fehler ---> phälehr

hauptsache man versteht, was derjenige einem damit sagen will... außerdem bestehen unterhaltungen im chat in wow sowieso nur noch aus abkürzungen, anglizismen und "echten" englischen wörtern.

was ich nicht schlimm finde, das ist eben in fast jedem bereich so.
ich selbst arbeite in der pharmaindustrie und da versteht auch (fast) kein außenstehender ein wort, wenn wir uns über die simpelsten dinge unterhalten. ^^ (nur so als beispiel)

achja an den TE:  "eigene Nase"

p.s. da ich diesen betrag gerade recht schnell geschrieben habe, habe ich auf die CAPSLOCK taste verzichtet ;-)
achja punkt und komma fehlen auch meistens


----------



## Curentix (14. August 2008)

Foom schrieb:


> des einzige was mich nervt ist wenn man in voren


jo, in "voren"...rofl!


----------



## Gronn (14. August 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Es gIbT aUch leUte diE sO schReibeN.
> Leider. Im SchülerVZ sieht man das hin und wieder, allerdings glaub ich nur bei österreichischen Kindern und vorwiegend Mädchen.
> Warum die das machen weiß ich nicht, soll wohl cool sein. Die schreiben dann ja auch im Dialekt, was ja mal überhauptnicht passt.
> 
> So gesehen musst du wirklich froh sein, wie die Leute hier schreiben...es könnte viel schlimmer sein.



was soll das mit uns österreicher zu tun haben  ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zephryt (14. August 2008)

Zartek schrieb:


> Du lebst aber in Deutschland, also ist das eine ganz schlechte Ausrede.


Ich lebe auch in Deutschland, ich wurde sogar in Deutschland geboren. Muss ich deswegen perfekt der deutschen Rechtschreibung mächtig sein?
Er wollte damit wohl nur sagen, dass es für Ihn schwerer war, da er vorher vllt. Russisch gesprochen hat.

BTT:
Ich find's nur in hohem Ausmaß schlimm. In Foren achte ich auch auf die Rechtschreibung, aber ich gehe den Text nicht nochmal durch. Und ingame schreibe ich alles klein, sonst würde es beispielsweise in einem Kampf viel zu lange dauern. Aber ich achte wenigstens noch auf Satzzeichen, so das der Text verständlich wird.
Und wenn man mal schnell schreibt, kann es auch passieren das man sich mal vertippt.
Am schlimmsten find ich diese langen Texte ohne Punkt und Komma...

mfG


----------



## Xondor (14. August 2008)

Gronn schrieb:


> was soll das mit uns österreicher zu tun haben  ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is halt nunmal so, dass das eher die Österreicher machen...soweit ich weiß.
Nicht böse gemeint, bin ja selber einer.


----------



## Ganos (14. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




tja, dann sollte jemand wie du, der hier rumprahlt so intelligent zu sein und denkt, er könne sich über leute lustig machen, die rechtschreibfehler machen, wissen, dass das wort "das" nur als artikel verwendet wird und das wort "dass" in einem Relativsatz genutzt wird -.-. Ich kann es nämlich auch nicht mehr sehen...so einen dreck wie du hier schreibst. 

"Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, das ich perfekt in der deutschen Rechtschreibung bin (komme aber auch aus Russland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber man sollte doch etwas in der Grundschule aufgepasst haben und wissen, das nur Nomen,Namen und Satzanfänge groß geschrieben werden (in den meisten fällen jedenfalls)

edit: is voll wayne woher du kommst


----------



## Kamaji (14. August 2008)

gleich im ersten Satz ein Fehler.. self0wned


----------



## Visssion (14. August 2008)

rofl ^^ du schreibst erst warum die leute am ANFANG immer alles groß schreiben und danach schreibst du es werden nur nomen, namen und satzanfänge undso großgeschrieben oO. Die logik soll man mal verstehen. 

Wenn ich sagen wir ein TE eröffne dann steht da z.b. Wow warum nur?! (nur ein beispiel). 
IST DOCH VOLLKOMMEN KLAR DAS ES GROß GESCHRIEBEN WIRD!!!!!


----------



## Yiraja (14. August 2008)

HaLlo WaS GaYeD LeUtZ ^^


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> HaLlo WaS GaYeD LeUtZ ^^



Darf man fragen was "gayed" ist? Ist man dann auf dem Weg homosexuell zu werden?


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

er meint geht^^ nur halt wie geyd ausgesprochen sozusagen gay-d


----------



## Kofineas (14. August 2008)

Ich weiß absolut nicht warum sich hier aufgeregt wird. Mein Jott lass die Leute doch schreiben wie'se woll'n  finds echt albern sich darüber nen Kopp zu machen, ober einer Zeichen setzt, auf Rechtschreibung achtet oder eben nicht. 
Das einzige was stören kann sind grammatikalische Fehler, da durch diese der Sinn des Satzes stark verzerrt werden kann. 
Ansonsten sollte jeder Mensch mit ein bischen Verstand und Fantasie jeden Satz verstehen, egal wie er geschrieben ist, auch ohne lang nachdenken zu müssen. 
Rechtschreibflames sind neben meist lächerlichen Anglizismen in meinen Augen sogar das peinlichste was ich in den Foren überhaupt finden kann.


----------



## Mr. Yes (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ich werd sowieso nie von Niemand ernst genommen leider wieder wegen meinen Alter und weil jeder denkt ich sei ein Kiddy



Freu dich, denn nach Adam Riese, wirst du in diesem Fall von allen erst genommen!


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. August 2008)

OMG unötiger Beitrag die meinungen wurde schon immer in den andern Beiträgen zu tage gelegt und sind auch allgemein bekannt was für ansichten vertreten werden.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> er meint geht^^ nur halt wie geyd ausgesprochen sozusagen gay-d



Achso! Also schreiben wir jetzt auch noch wie Wörter geschprochn wärdn?

Das wäre ja fast zum Mäusemälggn wail man ja kaum verschdünde was die person eigendlich maind. Oda?


Wie lern resistent manch einer ist.


----------



## MadRedCap (14. August 2008)

Was mich nur wundert ist, was dieses Thema eigentlich im Allgemeinen von WoW zu suchen hat...


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> OMG unötiger Beitrag die meinungen wurde schon immer in den andern Beiträgen zu tage gelegt und sind auch allgemein bekannt was für ansichten vertreten werden.
> d[-.-]b



Und trotzdem ist es vielen nicht egal.

Schließe dich uns an.


----------



## gottdrak (14. August 2008)

DonmastrO schrieb:


> Was heißt denn es gibt was *s*chlimmeres. Es ist eigen*d*lich schlimm genug, dass die meisten der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind!!
> Ich habe oft genug Beispiele gese*hn*, muss sagen das es teilweise einfach nur zum Ausrasten ist, da sie sich nicht mal Mühe geben es richtig zu schreiben, sondern noch eigene *Koposizionen* entwerfen. Zum Beispiel am Ende des Satzes mit einem YAAA enden! Oder AlE WöRtEr GrOs uNt KlAiN cHrEibEn!(Rechtschreibfehler sind im letzten Satz gewollt!.)



Selten so etwas Beschränktes wie dich erlebt, wer entwirft hier eigene Kompositionen, hm?
Dir würde der Deutschunterricht wohl am meisten bekommen.


----------



## Larandera (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


sagt mehr als tausend Worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (14. August 2008)

Das schlimmste ist seit/seid. Aber das lernen manche nie


----------



## Apfelbrot (14. August 2008)

lass die leute schreiben wie sie wollen, hauptsache man versteht was sie sagen wollen


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. August 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was "gayed" ist? Ist man dann auf dem Weg homosexuell zu werden?



Ist fast richtig es soll ne verasche von Homosexuellen sein (ist es zumindest meist wenn jemand "gayed" schreibt oder sagt.) wir sehr oft da eingesetzt wo ein hähnlich klingendes Wort vorkommt, in dem fall Geht.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Kennyxd (14. August 2008)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> Bevor du die Rechtschreibung anderer bemängelst, überprüf doch lieber einmal deine eigene.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ist fast richtig es soll ne verasche von Homosexuellen sein (ist es zumindest meist wenn jemand "gayed" schreibt oder sagt.) wir sehr oft da eingesetzt wo ein hähnlich klingendes Wort vorkommt, in dem fall Geht.
> d[-.-]b




Und warum schreibt man nicht gleich das Wort, welches man schreiben möchte?


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Leilax (14. August 2008)

Gibt   auch   Leute   die   immer    drei   oder   mehr    leerzeichen   zwischen   den   Wörtern   machen :/
Teilweise sehr komisch, aber meist recht amüsant! Werde es allerdings nie verstehen!


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

also ich verpiss mich mal und mach euch den Weg für weitere flames frei. Viel Spaß! Bis Morgen. Und Danke nochmal wegen dem Add-on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. August 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Und warum schreibt man nicht gleich das Wort, welches man schreiben möchte?



Ganz einfach um Homosexuellen zu veraschen^^ was aber glaube ich in diesem Forum und generlle in Deutschland wegen gleich berechtigung und so verboten ist.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Mr. Yes (14. August 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> ....
> Rechschreibung -> wenn juckt's?
> ...
> 
> MfG



Mich!

Warum sollte ich jemandem, der sich nicht die mindeste Mühe macht
einen vernünftigen Satz zu schreiben, Aufmerksamkeit widmen.

Welche Information kann ich von einem erwarten, dessen Rechtschreibung
stark auf vorgezogene Demenz hinweist.

Es geht hier nicht um Tippfehler und Flüchtigkeitsfehler wohlgemerkt.

Und wenn jemand keine Lust hat sich 20x den Text durchzulesen und Fehler zu
berichtigen, kann ich das nachvollziehen. Meine Frage an der Stelle wäre dann aber:
"Warum muss er sich den Text denn 20x durchlesen?"

Es wäre dann zumindest ein Anfang, bis er zu der Stelle gelangt, 
daß er gar nicht mehr korrekturlesen muß, da es beim ersten mal sitzt.

Aber es gar nicht zu versuchen ...
ist wie ewig Level 1 bleiben!

cu Yes


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ganz einfach um Homosexuellen zu veraschen^^ was aber glaube ich in diesem Forum und generlle in Deutschland wegen gleich berechtigung und so verboten ist.
> d[-.-]b



Also die Gleichberechtigung hat das mit den Männern und Frauen zu tun. Dass Männer und Frauen mit gleicher Qualifikation im selbem Beruf in gleicher Firma das gleiche verdienen. Als Beispiel.

Keine Schwulen und Lesben zu verarschen ist, genau wie keine Schwarzen zu verprügeln, verboten, da wir das Anti-Diskriminierungs-Gesetz haben. (Tut mir leid, aber ich weiß einfach nicht, wie ich das anders schreiben soll.)


----------



## Zakox (14. August 2008)

http://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=studieto9.jpg

Ich glaube damit ist alles gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Zakox schrieb:


> http://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=studieto9.jpg
> 
> Ich glaube damit ist alles gesagt
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir eine Frage beantworten?

Warum liest du 14 eines Threads um dann ein Bild zu verlinken, dass die Meinung widerspiegelt, die in den eben erwähnten 14 Seiten schon kund getan wurde?


Edit: 1 Komma vergessen.


----------



## Occasus (14. August 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Es gIbT aUch leUte diE sO schReibeN.
> Leider. Im SchülerVZ sieht man das hin und wieder, allerdings glaub ich nur bei österreichischen Kindern und vorwiegend Mädchen.
> Warum die das machen weiß ich nicht, soll wohl cool sein. Die schreiben dann ja auch im Dialekt, was ja mal überhauptnicht passt.
> 
> So gesehen musst du wirklich froh sein, wie die Leute hier schreiben...es könnte viel schlimmer sein.




He lass den schönen österreichischen dialekt (bis auf den wiener) in ruhe.

ich finde jeder sollte so schreiben wie er will. man sollte es halt verstehen können.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. August 2008)

Ich selber habe eine Leserechtschreibschwäche, und trozdem würde ich den Text nicht 20mal durch lesen.
Wenn ich was falsch schriebe lasse ich mir das gerne sagen und berichtigen aber dan von so leuten einfach nur "OMG Rechtschreibung ist ja TOTAL schrecklich geh mal zur Schule du Noob" zu hören nur weil sie selber nicht wissen wies richtig geschrieben wider, aber zumindest wissen das es falsch ist und somit auf ihre 100 Beiträge kommen ist mir ganz einfach zu blöd.
Und aus diesem grunde finde ich selber die Rechtschriebflamer viel schlimer als leute die eine Information rüber brinngen wollen, und das wegen ihra fehler wider nur schlecht gemacht wird.
Also denkt mal drüber nach was ihr Flamd und vorallem wie ihrs Flamd den meist ist es auf eine art und weisse wofür ihr von meinche direckt eine aufs Maul bekommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b

PS: Ich kann auch gut nachvollziehn das meinche unter ihren Beitrag "Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten" bei meichen kommentaren ist das auch an gebracht auch wenn man dan lieder aus seinen Fehlern nicht Lernen kann


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. August 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Also die Gleichberechtigung hat das mit den Männern und Frauen zu tun. Dass Männer und Frauen mit gleicher Qualifikation im selbem Beruf in gleicher Firma das gleiche verdienen. Als Beispiel.
> 
> Keine Schwulen und Lesben zu verarschen ist, genau wie keine Schwarzen zu verprügeln, verboten, da wir das Anti-Diskriminierungs-Gesetz haben. (Tut mir leid, aber ich weiß einfach nicht, wie ich das anders schreiben soll.)



Nun ja es ist eine art der Diskriminierung von daher darf er es nicht.
Wobei das auch wider eine auslegungs und betrachtungs sache ist. Der eine fühlt sich Diskriminiet der andere nicht von daher...
d[-.-]b


----------



## Gott92 (14. August 2008)

ich hab mal mit einem geschrieben der hat jedes zweite wort falsch geschrieben, als ich ihn darauf hingewießen hab meinte er nur: lass mich du honk wir sind im internet scheiß auf die rechtschreibung ....... Oo


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. August 2008)

Solange ein Satz Punkt und Kommas hat ist mir das eigentlich ziemlich egal. Solange kann man ihn nämlich noch lesen, aber ansonsten...


----------



## Spave (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. August 2008)

Spave schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo das ist auch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## MadRedCap (14. August 2008)

@ Spave:
Endlich einer, ders kapiert hat...
Den meisten Leuten scheint hier schon so langweilig von WoW zu sein, dass sie nichts besseres zu tun haben, als anderer Leute Rechtschreibung zu korrigieren oder anzugreifen.
Wenn einer schlechter als ihr schreibt, dann freut euch einfach, IHR könnt es ja besser.


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Spave schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lieber so sein wie Hans, als als wie gewisse User die so Lernresistent sind, wie so manche Mineralart.


----------



## MadRedCap (14. August 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Lieber so sein wie Hans, als als wie gewisse User die so Lernresistent sind, wie so manche Mineralart.


In der Schule auch schon so was wie Wortwiederholung gehabt?
Zwei Mal in einem Satz 'als' und 'wie' zeugen auch nicht von gutem Deutsch.


----------



## Talhea (14. August 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ich selber habe eine Leserechtschreibschwäche, und trozdem würde ich den Text nicht 20mal durch lesen.
> Wenn ich was falsch schriebe lasse ich mir das gerne sagen und berichtigen aber dan von so leuten einfach nur "OMG Rechtschreibung ist ja TOTAL schrecklich geh mal zur Schule du Noob" zu hören nur weil sie selber nicht wissen wies richtig geschrieben wider, aber zumindest wissen das es falsch ist und somit auf ihre 100 Beiträge kommen ist mir ganz einfach zu blöd.
> Und aus diesem grunde finde ich selber die Rechtschriebflamer viel schlimer als leute die eine Information rüber brinngen wollen, und das wegen ihra fehler wider nur schlecht gemacht wird.
> Also denkt mal drüber nach was ihr Flamd und vorallem wie ihrs Flamd den meist ist es auf eine art und weisse wofür ihr von meinche direckt eine aufs Maul bekommt.
> ...



Sollte man nicht, gerade wenn man eine Lese-/Rechtschreibschwäche hat, seinen Beitrag nochmal durchlesen, um mögliche Fehler selbst zu sehen?

Und wenn ein guter Leser schon Schwierigkeiten hat einen Text zu lesen, der ohne Punkt und Komma geschrieben ist, wie kommt dann jemand damit klar, der eine Leseschwäche hat?


----------



## Spave (14. August 2008)

Deudsche Schbrache isd und blaibt schwere schbrache!


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Weidman (14. August 2008)

Ich hab mit 25 noch mal nen Kurs gemacht bei mir gehts einfach nicht in den Kopf , für den Satz brauche ich mit meiner LRS ca 3 Minuten um den einigermasen hin zu bekommen. 

Und das schlimme ist jetzt bin ich fast 30 Jahre alt. 

Aber was solls dafür kann ich häuser bauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (14. August 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?


Lieber Kevin anstatt anderen immer schön deren Fehler vorhalten, als ob man keine eigenen hätte...


----------



## Tehodrakis (14. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




tut mir leud aber ich glaub du bist dumm.

es heißt World (Leerzeichen) of (Leerzeichen) Warcraft


----------



## Exo1337 (14. August 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Es gIbT aUch leUte diE sO schReibeN.
> Leider. Im SchülerVZ sieht man das hin und wieder, allerdings glaub ich nur bei österreichischen Kindern und vorwiegend Mädchen.
> Warum die das machen weiß ich nicht, soll wohl cool sein. Die schreiben dann ja auch im Dialekt, was ja mal überhauptnicht passt.
> 
> So gesehen musst du wirklich froh sein, wie die Leute hier schreiben...es könnte viel schlimmer sein.



ne die schreiben MéIsTêNs SòGáR mîT sÓ kôMíScHên ZéÎcHêN dRáÛf....


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> In der Schule auch schon so was wie Wortwiederholung gehabt?
> Zwei Mal in einem Satz 'als' und 'wie' zeugen auch nicht von gutem Deutsch.



Das nennt man "Flame". Ich habe mich doch tatsächlich verschrieben.

Aber wie du es so schön formuliert hast: "Wenn einer schlechter als ihr schreibt, dann freut euch einfach, IHR könnt es ja besser."


----------



## MadRedCap (14. August 2008)

Ich denke, du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will...


----------



## Ratbusta (14. August 2008)

es ist dcoh so sheicss eagl wie eatws gshceirebn wrid .... huptashcae man vstrehet es :O


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Ich denke, du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will...




Auf gutes Deutsch?


----------



## Gronn (14. August 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> He lass den schönen österreichischen dialekt (bis auf den wiener) in ruhe.
> 
> ich finde jeder sollte so schreiben wie er will. man sollte es halt verstehen können.


 da hat mal einer rechte die wiener sollten sich einen besseren dialekt zu legen
die sprechen zu deutsch des is joo nirma schen xD


----------



## Ocian (14. August 2008)

5014|\|63 |<3!|\|3|2 4|_||= |)!3 !|)33 |<0|\/||\/|7 |-|!3|2 |\||_||2 !|\| 13375|°34|< Z|_| 5(|-||23!83|\|, |-|43117 35 5!(|-| _|4 |\|0(|-| !|\| 6|23|\|Z3|\|. 483|2 \/\/3|\||\| 35 |)4|\||\| 5064|2 50\/\/3!7 63|-|7, |)455 |\/|4|\| 3!|\|3|\| (0|\|\/3|273|2 |=|_|3|2 1337 0|)3|2 64|2 |=|_|3|2 8!|\|4|2`/ 8|24|_|(|-|7 63|-|7 35 5(|-|0|\| Z|_| \/\/3!7. |\/|4|\| 501173 |\|!(|-|7 \/3|263553|\|, |)455 |\/|4|\| !|\/| !|\|73|2|\|37 |\/|3!573|\|5 5(|-||\|3113|2 5(|-||23!87 415 !|\/| |\|0|2|\/|41|=411.

**EDIT by Myself**

Und wehe es gibt nen Fullqoute davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (14. August 2008)

Ratbusta schrieb:


> es ist dcoh so sheicss eagl wie eatws gshceirebn wrid .... huptashcae man vstrehet es :O


DAS versteht man sogar.
Das menschliche Gehirn erkennt ein Wort nämlich nicht, indem es jeden Buchstaben von Position 1 bis zum Ende erfasst und daraus dann das Wort im Kopf zusammensetzt, sondern es sieht den Anfangs- und Endbuchstaben sowie alle Buchstaben, die zwischen ihnen liegen, gesondert. Wenn kein Buchstabe fehlt, erkennt man das Wort trotz Umstellung.

Edit: Ouh, der Herr/die Frau Moderator/in hat etwas neues entwickelt: Binär-Flames :-P


----------



## sp4rkl3z (14. August 2008)

errare humanum est | Irren ist Menschlich

Fehler können passieren, sollten aber wenn möglichst verhindert werden.
Ich bin auch nicht der Held was die deutsche Sprache angeht. Aus diesem Grund:

Deutsches Wörterbuch für Firefox

und da eh die meisten Firefox benutzen, ist es auch ein kleiner Schritt mit solchen Hilfen im Internet Texte zu schreiben, die für andere angenehm zu lesen sind.

mfg Sp4rkl3z


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> DAS versteht man sogar.
> Das menschliche Gehirn erkennt ein Wort nämlich nicht, indem es jeden Buchstaben von Position 1 bis zum Ende erfasst und daraus dann das Wort im Kopf zusammensetzt, sondern es sieht den Anfangs- und Endbuchstaben sowie alle Buchstaben, die zwischen ihnen liegen, gesondert. Wenn kein Buchstabe fehlt, erkennt man das Wort trotz Umstellung.
> 
> Edit: Ouh, der Herr/die Frau Moderator/in hat etwas neues entwickelt: Binär-Flames :-P




Und trotzdem gibt es Rechtschreibung. Wo ist also das Problem, sich an diese zu halten?


----------



## MadRedCap (14. August 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Und trotzdem gibt es Rechtschreibung. Wo ist also das Problem, sich an diese zu halten?


Halten? Ich behaupte mal einfach so, dass selbst DU nicht in der Lage bist, zu 100% die deutsche Rechtschreibung einzuhalten. Soll jetzt keine Beleidigung oder Miesmachung sein, es ist einfach Fakt. Die Rechtschreibreformen unserer Politiker haben einfach zu viel kaputt gemacht. Es kennt sich keiner mehr aus. Mach mal einen einfachen Rechtschreibtest, mal sehen, wie viele Fehler dir dabei unterlaufen.


----------



## Georan (14. August 2008)

Ich spar mir meinen "Flame" jetzt aber net, warum zur Hölle machst du dafür n Thread aus. 
Du musst weder so schreiben noch jenes lesen, wie viel Langeweile muss man haben um sich um sowas nen Kopf zu machen.


----------



## böseee (14. August 2008)

so für ein paar Minuten wieder da. Was los?


----------



## Bösermensch (14. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> **EDIT by Myself**
> 
> Und wehe es gibt nen Fullqoute davon
> 
> ...



Wenn man schon mit Binärcodes um sich schmeißt, sollte dann nicht vielleicht was Sinnvolles drinstehn? ;-)


----------



## tobiclaudi (14. August 2008)

Wenn du mal Rentner bist, hängst du den ganzen Tag mit einem Kissen auf der Fensterbank und meckerst über den Nachbarsjungen der zu lange Haare hat und immer diese Krachmusik hört...


----------



## Shamozz (14. August 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Halten? Ich behaupte mal einfach so, dass selbst DU nicht in der Lage bist, zu 100% die deutsche Rechtschreibung einzuhalten. Soll jetzt keine Beleidigung oder Miesmachung sein, es ist einfach Fakt. Die Rechtschreibreformen unserer Politiker haben einfach zu viel kaputt gemacht. Es kennt sich keiner mehr aus. Mach mal einen einfachen Rechtschreibtest, mal sehen, wie viele Fehler dir dabei unterlaufen.



Mad, ich habe sogar das große Glück, dass ich in der Grundschule die alte Rechtschreibung lernen durfte und danach auf die Neue gewechselt wurde. Demnach ist es mir vollkommen egal, ob man nun nach der Alten oder der Neuen schreibt. Und ich mache sogar laufend Fehler in Sachen Rechtschreibung. In Diktaten hatte ich immer eine 3 abwärts. Und dennoch sollte man sich danach richten, sich an die Rechtschreibung halten. Dass niemand diese perfekt beherrscht erklärt sich von selbst.

Aber meinst du nicht auch, dass es besser ist, wenn sich die Rechtschreibung wieder durchsetzt und die vielen WoW-Spieler wieder wissen, wie gravierend der Unterschied zwischen wieder und wider ist.

Ich verabschiede mich von diesem Thread.

Auch ich muss leider noch ein paar Dinge erledigen.

@Mod: Kein Fullqoute aber habs mir gespeichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Whitewolf (14. August 2008)

"deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache" 
Wer beherscht heut zu tage noch die Deutsche Sprache Perfekt?
Nicht mal meine Lehrer können sie zu 100%
Also nicht drüber aufregen ändert eh nix dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (14. August 2008)

Woher sollen die Leute denn an die neue Rechtschreibreform rangeführt werden. Wenn ich sehe, dass der Staat nichtmal die Stopschilder gegen Stoppschilder tauschen möchte. Dann sollte es keinen verwundern, wenn man diese Sprache nicht richtig lernt, denn der Alltag sieht nunmal anders aus.


----------



## MadRedCap (14. August 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Aber meinst du nicht auch, dass es besser ist, wenn sich die Rechtschreibung wieder durchsetzt und die vielen WoW-Spieler wieder wissen, wie gravierend der Unterschied zwischen wieder und wider ist.


Mag sein, dass sie es wissen sollten. Wenn nicht, kann ich mir das aber auch aus dem Kontext zusammenreimen, zumal viele (gerade Leute, die Textverarbeitung mitsamt 10-Finger-System gelernt haben und dieses beherrschen) einfach aufgrund der Geschwindigkeit des Schreibens nicht immer geistig bei der Rechtschreibung sind. Wen interessiert es auch großartig, ob es jetzt 'wiederlich' oder 'widerlich' heist, 'Widerstand' oder 'Wiederstand', ich gehe 'wieder' oder 'ich gehe wider'? Verstehen tut man es allemal. Und das ist beim Lesen leidergottes das Wichtigere. Und nicht Rechtschreibfehler jedem auf die Nase binden, der welche gemacht hat. 
Allerdings, bei einem Punkt gebe ich dir Recht, und das sind eben jene Leute, die keinerlei Rechtschreibung kennen und deffinitiv nicht einer Lese- und Schreibswäche befallen sind. Aber indem man ihre Rechtschreibung kritisiert, werden sie auch nicht besser, werden sich auch nicht abends hinsetzten und ihre Rechtschreibung verbessern. Sonst würden sie dir ja Recht geben, und wer ist schon gerne im Unrecht?

Edit: @ Ocian - Meine Rede...


----------



## Breasa (14. August 2008)

Solange keiner auf die Idee kommt hier nur in Leetspeak Zu schreiben, hällt  es sich  noch in grenzen. Aber wenn es dann sogar soweit geht, dass man einen converter für leet oder gar für binary braucht geht es schon zu weit.

mhhh weiter bin ich nicht gekommen, ha ich kann von mir behaupten dies ohne einen Konverter geschafft zu haben....hab nur welche gefunden die von deutsch in Leet schreiben^^.....naja wie auch immer...wie sagt man so schön : Deutsche sprache, schwere Sprache.....ich finde es auch net super wenn ich einen Satz drei mal lesen muss um einen Sinn zu verstehen, da ist es mir doch lieber das die Menschen die umgangsformen eher lernen als die rechtschreibung....denn die ist häufig schlimmer.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. August 2008)

Talhea schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht, gerade wenn man eine Lese-/Rechtschreibschwäche hat, seinen Beitrag nochmal durchlesen, um mögliche Fehler selbst zu sehen?
> 
> Und wenn ein guter Leser schon Schwierigkeiten hat einen Text zu lesen, der ohne Punkt und Komma geschrieben ist, wie kommt dann jemand damit klar, der eine Leseschwäche hat?



Jeder anders als der andere jenachdem.
d[-.-]b


----------



## eyeofevil (14. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, *das* es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nomen,Namen und Satzanfänge groß geschrieben werden  XDDDDDDDD   warum schreibst du dann fällen klein? (im Sinne von ein Fall)

du oberheld achja ich hab ma deine fehler und kommas bisschen makriert also shut up and go whinen


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. August 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Und trotzdem gibt es Rechtschreibung. Wo ist also das Problem, sich an diese zu halten?



Naja ich habe werend meiner Schulzeit glaube ich 5 (gefühlte) verschiedene Lernen sollen, also ist da schon ein gewisses Problem mit der Deutschenrechtschreibung klar zu kommen.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Woher sollen die Leute denn an die neue Rechtschreibreform rangeführt werden. Wenn ich sehe, dass der Staat nichtmal die Stopschilder gegen Stoppschilder tauschen möchte. Dann sollte es keinen verwundern, wenn man diese Sprache nicht richtig lernt, denn der Alltag sieht nunmal anders aus.



Das bricht mir selber in den meisten Fälle das Genick. Man sieht wo man auch ist Rechtschreibfehler wo meinche sogar extra gemacht wurden,
Und dan immer wieder diese ganzen änderungen und soweiter.
Ich war sehr überrascht als Schifffahrt mit fff geschriebne eingeführt wurde, ich kann mich da noch genau dran erinnern weil ichs immer so aus einfachen nachdenken und zusammen hängen gemacht habe. Das war schon witzig als ich dan erfahren habe das ichs jahre falsch geschrieben habe aber jetzt richtig^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Windron (14. August 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> .... Und Ja Es Nervt aber wayne...
> 
> aber iwie Made My Day der Thread xD





Yo es nervt aber selbst net besser machen ja? TOP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacy (15. August 2008)

Windron schrieb:


> Yo es nervt aber selbst net besser machen ja? TOP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du erkennst die ironie nicht oder .... 
nicht nur ein thread von mir lesen und dann iwas schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich mag dich trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (15. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und du weißt nicht was ein Punkt ist und schreibst "Rechtschreibung" falsch... wenn man keine Ahnung hat und so?


----------



## buzzted (15. August 2008)

Rechtschreibungswhinethreads haben keinen Sinn weil:

- Die ganzen Sprachspacken sich eh nur über dich lustig machen, da sie ihre Faulheit mit Coolness verwechseln.
- Du sowieso im Thread was falsch schreibst.
- Man sich schon genug so über das Thema aufregt, dazu braucht man nicht auch noch die Deppenposts...


----------



## ReWahn (15. August 2008)

stimme dir zu... manche rechtschreibfehler kommen von tippfehlern (dsa, dre, ...), das ist tolerierbar...
gross- und kleinschribung sollte man entweder ganz lassen (einfach, schnell, recht angenehm zu lesen) oder komplett einhalten... aber bitte nicht Alles Gross Schreiben Was Man Schreibt!
wirklich störend finde ich aber nur das exzessive benutzen von satzzeichen (Hey Leute Was Wisst Ihr Über Die Beta?????????????????) und sinnbefreite abkürzungen (DD = DamageDealer. DDler ist idiotisch).
zu häufiges benutzen von "lol" trägt auch nicht gerade zum guten ruf bei...


----------



## DarkDeath2008 (15. August 2008)

Hey,

ich fürchte, da kann man nichts machen. Ich find es schade und überspringe deshalb, viele Beiträge.
Weil es macht wirklich keinen Spaß, Texte zu lesen, wo weder Punkt, Komma oder Groß- und Kleinschreibung vorhanden ist.

Und sowas kann einen wirklich verdummen!
Fragt Deutschlehrer: Es werden oft im Diktat/Aufsatz etc. Fehler wie "nich, ich mach, ich sollt, etc." oder Abkürzungen gefunden.
Es werden einfach Endungen weggelassen...
Und dass hat sicherlich etwas hiermit zu tun. Ich sag nur selber Schuld.
Auch haben deshalb viele Schwierigkeiten Kommas zu setzen.
Wer es von Anfang an nicht macht, macht sich das Leben nur schwieriger.

Es ist leicht, sich an etwas "Neues" / Faules zu gewöhnen. Sich zurück gewöhnen ist schwieriger. ;-)

p.s. So ein Text, wie ich ihn geschrieben habe, ist ein wirklicher Segen in den Augen. xD
Lacht nur darüber und flamt, aber es stimmt und wird nichts daran ändern.
Und jeder kann auch jetzt sagen: "Ich bin anders! Mir passiert so etwas nie!"
Klar, es sind nur die anderen Idioten, die solche Fehler machen. "Mir passiert so etwas nie im Leben!"

Schönen Tag noch ;-)


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2008)

Ein Forum ist natürlich keine Bewerbung für eine Arbeitsstelle.
Trotzdem sollte man darauf achten, dass man halwegs so schreibt, dass die anderen Benutzer es auch lesen können.

Wer es nicht schafft, seinen Text lesbar zu halten muss halt dann mit entsprechenden Negativ-Reaktionen leben. Vielleicht hat es ja einen Lerneffekt auf die Leute, wenn Sie merken dass sie dadurch Nachteile haben.

Im Prinzip kann man sich auch einfach helfen, z.B. indem man einfach mehr liest.


----------



## buzzted (15. August 2008)

DarkDeath2008 schrieb:


> So ein Text, wie ich ihn geschrieben habe, ist ein wirklicher Segen in den Augen. xD




-----------------------------------------------



DarkDeath2008 schrieb:


> ey,
> 
> ich fürchte, da kann man nichts machen. Ich find es schade und überspringe deshalb, viele Beiträge.
> Weil es macht wirklich keinen Spaß, Texte zu lesen, wo weder Punkt, Komma oder Groß- und Kleinschreibung vorhanden ist.
> ...



Soviel zum Segen. Vergleich das mal mit dem folgenden Text:
Hey.
Ich fürchte da kann man nichts machen. Ich find es schade und überspringe deshalb viele Beiträge.
Weil es wirklich keinen Spaß macht Texte zu lesen, bei denen weder Punkt, Komma noch Groß- und Kleinschreibung vorhanden ist.

Sowas kann einen wirklich verdummen!
Fragt Deutschlehrer: Es werden oft im Diktat/Aufsatz etc. Fehler wie "nich, ich mach, ich sollt, etc." gemacht oder Abkürzungen gefunden.
Es werden einfach Endungen weggelassen...
Das hat sicherlich etwas hiermit zu tun. Ich sag nur: selber Schuld.
Auch haben deshalb viele Schwierigkeiten Kommata zu setzen.
Wer es von Anfang an nicht macht, macht sich das Leben nur schwerer.

Es ist leicht, sich an etwas "Neues" / Faules zu gewöhnen. Sich zurück zu gewöhnen ist schwieriger. ;-)

p.s. So ein Text, wie ich ihn geschrieben habe, ist ein wirklicher Segen in den Augen. xD
Lacht nur darüber und flamt, aber es stimmt und wird nichts daran ändern.
Und jeder kann auch jetzt sagen: "Ich bin anders! Mir passiert so etwas nie!"
Klar, es sind nur die anderen Idioten die solche Fehler machen. "Mir passiert so etwas nie im Leben!"

Schönen Tag noch ;-)

---------------------------

So das ist nur der Teil den ich gefunden habe.
*Aber mal im Ernst. Das war der seit langem peinlichste Post, den ich gelesen habe.*


----------



## Black_Deadman (15. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Forum ist natürlich keine Bewerbung für eine Arbeitsstelle.
> Trotzdem sollte man darauf achten, dass man halwegs so schreibt, dass die anderen Benutzer es auch lesen können.
> 
> Wer es nicht schafft, seinen Text lesbar zu halten muss halt dann mit entsprechenden Negativ-Reaktionen leben. Vielleicht hat es ja einen Lerneffekt auf die Leute, wenn Sie merken dass sie dadurch Nachteile haben.
> ...



Das ist natürlich fraglich ob dabei ein Lerneffekt eintritt oder nicht.


----------



## D-Stroy (15. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> "Die Message rüber kommt."... lol
> 
> Ich nehme einen Diskussionspartner leider nur dann ernst, wenn Er grunlegende orthographische und interpunktive Kenntnisse vorweisen kann. Wer ohne Punkt und Komma Texte mit unzähligen Fehlern hinklatscht kann sowieso nicht ganz ernst genommen werden, zumal man meistens eh erstmal eine gewisse Zeit benötigt um solch sprachliche Massacker zu identifizieren.





.... Gott sei dank ist dies hier ein Forum und kein Gespräch. Ich hätte auch Zeit benötigt deine Sätze zu identifizieren ^^

also... früher.. damals.. als es noch keine Autos gab und wir unsere Wagen mit Maultieren ziehen lassen mussten, da hat nur der Hohe Adel so reden dürfen wie du jetsch tuast, NAH?!

worum gehts hier eigentlich, in dem Forum hier... ?


----------



## D-Stroy (15. August 2008)

DarkDeath2008 schrieb:


> Es ist leicht, sich an etwas "Neues" / Faules zu gewöhnen. Sich zurück gewöhnen ist schwieriger. ;-)




Das stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber wenn man es wirklich will, dann kann man es auch und dann weiß man wieder wie es ist, wenn man sich zusammenreissen muss.... <--- soooo ein langer Satz mit -ohne- einem Subjektiv! äh.. oder hies das noma...namade...nee.. nomade?... ah nomen!

.?..ich Bin Müde Sowas Sollte Man Nicht Um Solch Eine Uhrzeit Diskutieren Da Treiben Sich Um Die Zeit Nur Irre Und  Im In Internet rum . ! "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (15. August 2008)

olololol roflcopter over9000!!!111elfunddrölfzig

Verehrte Damen und Herren , ich halte dieses Thema für leicht Überfüssig!

Jed0r kann d0ch so sChrEibäRn wiearrrr will, eh!

Wie auch schon erwähnt wurde, besteht dieses Forum eh aus 90% Spam 8% Dummgelaber und 2% wertvollem Material.Daher: who cares?

Ich finds auch herrlich Posts von Tikume zu lesen...muss da immer an meine Kindergärtnerin denken...


----------



## Ocian (15. August 2008)

Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum einige Leute etwas komplett unlesbares schreiben und dann agumentieren, dass Deutsch nicht ihre Muttersprache ist.
Die Lösung des Problems ist dabei doch so naheliegend wie einfach, man sollte in seiner Muttersprache schreiben, denn im Forum gibt es mit sicherheit trozdem Leute die einem helfen könnten. Lieber gut geschrieben in einer Sprache die man halbwegs kann, anstatt komplettes Kaudawelsch hinzuflettern.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (15. August 2008)

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber soweit ich weiss, gibt es auch WoW-Foren in Englich, Spanisch, Russisch und anderen Weltsprachen.

Aber mal eine Bitte an Dich als Moderator: Schliess mal bitte den Thread, oder glaubst Du, hier kommt noch was sinnvolles rum?

Viele Grüße aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt
wolke


----------



## böseee (15. August 2008)

i vërtetë? më vërtet? Kjo është me të vertetë e nevojshme. asnjeri përvetsoj më. Kupton? ok, wer von euch weis jetzt was ich geschrieben habe? Das mit der Muttersprache geht nicht wirklich.


----------



## Ocian (15. August 2008)

Die warscheinlichkeit, dass dir geholfen wird ist zwar wesentlich kleiner. Aber dafür verstehen dich dieser Anteil dann wenigstens.
Man sollte es natürlich nur in Ausnahmefällen machen, wenn man die Sprache wirklich nicht beherscht.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (15. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> i vërtetë? më vërtet? Kjo është me të vertetë e nevojshme. asnjeri përvetsoj më. Kupton? ok, wer von euch weis jetzt was ich geschrieben habe? Das mit der Muttersprache geht nicht wirklich.


Ok... Albanische WOW-Seiten gibts wahrscheinlich Wenige, bis gar keine...


----------



## böseee (15. August 2008)

so schaut es aus. Wenigstens einer der die Sprache erkennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (15. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> und sowieso du bist anscheinend schon so weit gealtert dass du nicht weis was bei uns in der schule los ist du kommst um 16 uhr nach hause und machst erstmal so um die 3stunden haussaufgaben jaja so ist es leider heute



musst du ständig "länger bleiben", weil es mit deutsch nicht so klappen will?   mein 18jähriger geht aufs fachgymnasium und ist spätestens 14:45 zu hause, es sei denn es ist eine ag oder ähnliches am nachmittag.

@topic: solange ich verstehe was der schreiber sagen will bin ich gnädig. falsche interpunktion kann den sinn einer aussage kräftig entstellen und den lesefluss erheblich stören. tippfehler kommen immer vor, gerade im chat. alles noch kein thema. grätig werde ich erst bei sätzen wie: "needest du auch noch xxx?" - "nais/naise item" und ähnlichem schwachsinn. deutsch und englisch mischen ist schon schlimm, aber beides nicht können oder absichtlich entstellen finde ich sträflich. umgangssprache und "wow-fachausdrücke" nehme ich aus, weil die einfach dazu gehören und auch richtig geschrieben werden können. (oder eben auch nicht ^^) 
es ist ein unterschied, ob jemand grundsätzlich probleme mit der rechtschreibung hat oder ob es ihm am arm vorbeigeht was er seiner tastatur entlockt. zu welcher fraktion ein schreiber gehört merkt man ja relativ schnell und ist entscheidend dafür ob ich den schreiber für einen ignoranten trottel halte, oder ob er einen sympathie-vorschuss bekommt.


----------



## böseee (15. August 2008)

quilosa schrieb:


> musst du ständig "länger bleiben", weil es mit deutsch nicht so klappen will?   mein 18jähriger geht aufs fachgymnasium und ist spätestens 14:45 zu hause, es sei denn es ist eine ag oder ähnliches am nachmittag.


lies meine anderen Posts. Und nein wir haben bis 16 Uhr Schule zu Hause bin ich gegen 17 Uhr.
Und sowieso ich bin G8 dein Sohn ist demnach G10 der hat 2 jahre mehr für den stoff wie wir.


----------



## mattenowie (15. August 2008)

ach ist das lustig hier bei euch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viele schreiben nicht fehlerfrei und das ist doch eigentlich nicht wirklich schlimm. wie schon mehrmals erwähnt. manche haben keine interesse daran, dass ihre texte fehlerfrei sind.

aber einige sind einfach nur legastheniker und können nichts dafür. sie werden niemals fehlerfrei schreiben.

es wurde ja schon mehrmals erwähnt das leute die mit der rechtschreibung nicht wirklich klar kommen, einen niedrigen iq haben müssen. dazu möchte ich nur sagen das esw viele hochinteligente legastheniker gibt. die würden euch in anderen gebieten richtig etwas vormachen.

was aber viel trauriger ist, dass sehr viele extrem "ich" bezogen sind und wohl jeden tag auf ihrem klo sitzen und sich wundern wieso sie kein gold sch...

wenn ihr doch so inteligent seit, dann solltet ihr doch auch wissen das es einfach zum guten ton gehört nicht ständig sich selbst zu erwähnen.


----------



## böseee (15. August 2008)

Also ich scheiße Gold, ganz klar !


----------



## wolkentaenzer (15. August 2008)

Ich glaube Du verkennst ein weinig die Problematik, die in den letzten ca.200 Antworten auf diesen Thread angesprochen wurde.

Es ging weniger um die Fähigkeit richtig Schreiben zu können, sondern vielmehr um die 'Scheissegal'-Haltung, die einige Forenbenutzer und WoWler an den Tag legen, wenn es um die Lesbarkeit ihrer Texte geht.
Sicherlich ist Keiner perfekt, aber etlichen Posts sieht man es förmlich an, dass der Author nur blind auf die Tasten geschlagen hat und schnell 'Antwort hinzufügen' gedrückt hat. Leider lassen sich dann häufig keine Informationen daraus ablesen oder nur hineininterpretieren, was sicherlich nicht die Intention des Authors war. Denn dann hätte er sich selber und dem Leser wirklich Zeit sparen können.

Kleines Beispiel zum Thema 'Kommata find ich doof':

Er will sie nicht.
oder
Er will, sie nicht.

Grüße
wolke


----------



## böseee (15. August 2008)

Ok, zwischen Er will und sie nicht gehört wirklich kein Komma, nur so. Kein so gutes Beispiel.


----------



## Ocian (15. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> Ok, zwischen Er will und sie nicht gehört wirklich kein Komma, nur so. Kein so gutes Beispiel.



Doch ist es, da durch die Kommasetzung ein komplett anderer Inhalt repräsentiert wird.
Im oberen will eine Person die andere nicht, zum Beispiel einladen.
Im unteren hingegen ist es ein Interessenskonflikt zwischen zwei Personen zu einem Thema, er stimmt zu und sie lehnt das Thema ab.

Somit ergibt sich allein durch das Komma eine andere Bedeutung


----------



## Lillyan (15. August 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Es ging weniger um die Fähigkeit richtig Schreiben zu können, sondern vielmehr um die 'Scheissegal'-Haltung, die einige Forenbenutzer und WoWler an den Tag legen, wenn es um die Lesbarkeit ihrer Texte geht.
> Sicherlich ist Keiner perfekt, aber etlichen Posts sieht man es förmlich an, dass der Author nur blind auf die Tasten geschlagen hat und schnell 'Antwort hinzufügen' gedrückt hat. Leider lassen sich dann häufig keine Informationen daraus ablesen oder nur hineininterpretieren, was sicherlich nicht die Intention des Authors war. Denn dann hätte er sich selber und dem Leser wirklich Zeit sparen können.


Dankeschön, du hast es sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich selber vertippe mich auch ständig und bin kein wandelnder Duden. Trotzdem bemühe ich mich darum, daß meine Posts lesbar sind. Immerhin ist es meine Meinung von der ich will, daß sie gelesen wird... warum sonst postet man wohl in ein Forum?

Andersherum finde ich es furchtbar, wie Leute teilweise auf einem inhaltlich sehr guten Post herumhacken, weil er einen Rechtschreibfehler drin hatte, sich der Schreiber aber ansonsten bemüht hat. Wenn man nichts zum Thema zu sagen hat sollte man es einfach dabei belassen und nicht zwanghaft etwas suchen, was man auszusetzen hat....


----------



## böseee (15. August 2008)

Es ist aber ein total anderer Fall weswegen die meisten wahrscheinlich geschrieben hätten, Er will aber sie nicht.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (15. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein total anderer Fall weswegen die meisten wahrscheinlich geschrieben hätten, Er will aber sie nicht.


Auch wenn es heissen müsste 'Er will, aber sie nicht' erfüllt das 'aber' hier nur den Zweck eine Pause zu erzwingen, welches genauso mit dem Komma erreicht wird.

Ich habe da noch ein lebendigeres Beispiel. Ich finde zwar gerade den Post aus diesem Thread nicht, aber jemand hat geschrieben:
Rechtschreibfanatiker hate them.
Was übersetzt heißt: Rechtschreibfanatiker hassen sie.
Was der Author aber tatsächlich ausdrücken wollte war: Ich hasse Rechtschreibfanatiker
Er hätte also schreiben müssen: Rechtschreibfanatiker, _ hate them.

Das der Author tatsächlich das zweite meinte, konnte ich nur dadurch ableiten, dass ich im vorhergehenden Text keinen Bezug für das 'them' finden konnte.

- Darüber hinaus wirkt die Mischung von Deutsch und Englisch in a Satz very dämlich, when you weißt, was ich mean.

Edith sagt: Da hab ich mir jetzt selbst ein Ei ins Nest gelegt. Das sollte eigentlich heißen: 'Darüber hinaus wirkt die Mischung von Deutsch und Englisch in a Satz very dämlich, if you weißt, was ich mean.'_


----------



## Mengo (31. August 2008)

Einfach mal dito.

Ich pack mich hier echt manchmal an die Birne. Legasthenie ist wieder modisch top! Am geilsten ist noch die eine Signatur mit dem "seiT ihr auch Pala?"

-.-


----------



## Valladion (31. August 2008)

Besonders geil ist das auch bei englischen Gildennamen, z.B. World of *E*legance


----------



## pampam (31. August 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Es gIbT aUch leUte diE sO schReibeN.
> Leider. Im SchülerVZ sieht man das hin und wieder, allerdings glaub ich nur bei österreichischen Kindern und vorwiegend Mädchen.
> Warum die das machen weiß ich nicht, soll wohl cool sein. Die schreiben dann ja auch im Dialekt, was ja mal überhauptnicht passt.
> 
> So gesehen musst du wirklich froh sein, wie die Leute hier schreiben...es könnte viel schlimmer sein.



ja, sowas nervt (vorallem, wenn man erstmal kreativ denken muss, damit man den Satz versteht)...
Manche schhhreibe dann au voll oft nur d'hälfde fumm Satz so, des isch... (genau dieses eine Wort hasse ich so, kA warum...)


Aber, wenn jemand die Anfangsbuchstaben groß schreibt, stört sowas eher weniger... 
es gibt genug Leute, die alles klein schreiben (ich auch, im Chat).


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2008)

Generell kann ich ingame mit kleineren Tippfehlern leben, sowas passiert mir auch gelegentlich. Im Eifer des Gefechts achtet man da nicht wirklich drauf und meistens ist die Aussage ja trotzdem noch halbwegs verständlich. Das gleiche gilt für Leute, bei denen man eindeutig merkt, dass sie unter einer Rechtschreibschwäche leiden. Da drücke ich beide Augen zu, denn schliesslich kann niemand etwas dafür, wenn er ein solches Problem hat.

Ganz anders läuft es mit den Leuten, die meinen, Wörter verdrehen zu müssen und in irgendeinem Kauderwelsch aus Englisch, Deutsch und Teletubbie-Sprache schreiben zu müssen. Warum muss man aus einem Wort wie beispielsweise "easy" sprachliche Attentate der Marke "eAzi" machen? Wenn ich sowas lese, frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob die Person hinter der Tastatur überhaupt schon alt genug ist, um unbeaufsichtigt am Rechner zu sitzen. Ganz besonders großartig find ich auch diese mysteriöse Emo-Sprache, die man meistens bei 15 bis 17-jährigen feststellt, denn bei Begriffen wie "tolliq" krieg ich mittlerweile echt Augenkrebs.


----------



## The Betrayer (31. August 2008)

Ohh man man kann sich echt über alles aufregen, es gibt wichtigeres als die Retchtschreibung zu beachten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was intressiert dich wie andere schreiben, kann dir doch sch**** egal sein.
Ich schreibe auch meinst alles klein und mache Rechtschreibfehler, weil ich zu schnell tippe und davon
geht jetzt die Welt unter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum meldest du dich dan erst im Forum an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Mfg


----------



## iggeblackmoore (31. August 2008)

Doggerbajoc schrieb:


> &#1593;&#1614;&#1585;&#1614;&#1576;&#1616;&#1610;&#1617; &#1584;&#1575;&#1603;&#1614;&#1585;&#1614;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer diese Araber.
Wenn man sich ein wenig Mühe gibt, dann kann man auch sowas lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ohh man man kann sich echt über alles aufregen, es gibt wichtigeres als die Retchtschreibung zu beachten !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich angesprochen bin. 

Ähm, du hast schon mitbekommen, dass ich "ingame" geschrieben habe? Und da ist es extrem störend, wenn jemand seine Ansagen verwurschtelt ausdrückt und es deswegen zu Missverständnissen kommt. Also fang mal an, richtig zu lesen, bevor du andere dermaßen anmachst.


----------



## Core.Wartex (31. August 2008)

Hähähähähähähähähä.... ach egal

Ich bitte dich, über Wow muss man sich doch echt nicht aufregen oder?
Aber dir tut das in den Augen weh oder?
Ich meine solange sie nicht: " Wow is nen krass gailes Spil alter!!!!" schreiben ist es mir ganz ehrlich recht egal 
ob die betroffenen Personen ihre Wörter alle groß schreiben.
FLAME INC yeah

Das War Mein Wort Zum Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core.Wartex (31. August 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Hey, liebe Buffed-Community..ich weiß, das es ein "whine-Thread" ist - es ist mir aber völlig egal, von daher könnt ihr euch eure Flames sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich finde 16 Fehler und eröffne jetzt ausserdem den Thread: Ich kann es nicht leiden wenn Leute nach einem Komma "das" mit nur einem "s" schreiben obwohl doch jeder weiß das in diesem Zusammenhang (aber man sollte doch etwas in der Grundschule aufgepasst haben und wissen, ->das<- nur Nomen,Namen und Satzanfänge groß geschrieben werden) ganze 2!!!!!! "s" stehen müssen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2008)

Core.Wartex schrieb:


> Ich meine solange sie nicht: " Wow is nen krass gailes Spil alter!!!!"
> FLAME INC yeah



War ja klar. Wenn man sich darüber beschwert, dass der Ton auf manchen Servern mittlerweile eher dem in einer Irrenanstalt gleicht, ist man automatisch ein Flamer. Abgesehen davon rede ich von genau den Leuten, die solche Begriffe wie "krass gail" benutzen. Und auch wenn es jetzt wieder Geflame ist - in einer Inze geht so ein Getippe einem sehr schnell recht stark auf die Nerven, weil irgendwann keiner mehr versteht, was gemeint ist und man vor lauter Buchstabenchaos den Überblick verliert. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du schon mal gewiped bist, weil irgendein Nachwuchs-Gangster alle Begriffe in Englisch geschrieben und dann öfter mal Wörter verwechselt hat, aber ich bin der Ansicht, dass man sich auch in einem Spiel halbwegs verständlich ausdrücken sollte. Wobei ich vermutlich auch altmodisch bin, weil ich es als störend empfinde, wenn im TS dauernd mit Begrifflichkeiten der Marke "F***e", "Halt die Fresse" oder dem obligatorischen "F**k dich" um sich geschmissen wird.


----------



## Ayekat (31. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> "Die Message rüber kommt."... lol
> 
> Ich nehme einen Diskussionspartner leider nur dann ernst, wenn Er grunlegende orthographische und interpunktive Kenntnisse vorweisen kann. Wer ohne Punkt und Komma Texte mit unzähligen Fehlern hinklatscht kann sowieso nicht ganz ernst genommen werden, zumal man meistens eh erstmal eine gewisse Zeit benötigt um solch sprachliche Massacker zu identifizieren.




War das eben gerade ein satirischer Beitrag?
... wenn nicht - mach Du mal lieber gaaaaaaanz schnell Gebrauch von der "Edit"-Funktion.
... wenn ja -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /gz


----------



## Desty (31. August 2008)

Dedak schrieb:


> lass die leute doch schreiben wie sie wollen
> man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will jeder schreibt so wie er möchte


Die Leute, die nichtmal richtig schreiben können, sind Flaschen. Klar, ein kleiner Rechtschreibfehler hier und da passiert jedem und ich sage auch nichts gegen Leute, die immer alles klein schreiben, weil es einfach schneller geht. Aber wenn Verben oder Adjektive groß geschrieben werden, oder bei Knüllern wie "fieleicht" oder "dähmlich", stellen sich bei mir sämtliche Nackenhaare auf.

Die Leute können gerne so schreiben wie sie wollen. Wenn sie damit leben wollen, von denen als Flaschen abgestempelt zu werden, die in der Schule besser aufgepasst haben...


----------



## Mengo (1. September 2008)

Core.Wartex schrieb:


> Ich finde 16 Fehler und eröffne jetzt ausserdem den Thread: Ich kann es nicht leiden wenn Leute nach einem Komma "das" mit nur einem "s" schreiben obwohl doch jeder weiß* das* in diesem Zusammenhang (aber man sollte doch etwas in der Grundschule aufgepasst haben und wissen, ->das<- nur Nomen,Namen und Satzanfänge groß geschrieben werden) ganze 2!!!!!! "s" stehen müssen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann hau mal rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casionara (1. September 2008)

rechtschreibung = so wie ich schreib hab ich recht.
wer was anderes behauptet mir doch egal ich hab voll T6 da brauch ich die leute net ernst zunehmen.


----------



## abe15 (1. September 2008)

Auch ich bin ein Anhänger der deutschen Rechtschreibung und muss sagen: Du hast Recht!
Ich bin übrigens 16 Jahre alt, kann aber trotzdem auf "unkonventionelle" Aussprache verzichten... Und nein, im RL bin ich ein normaler Mensch und kein Streber mit Karohemd und quadratischer Brille.

Zum TE: Finde es super das du dir mehr gedanken über deutsche Rechtschreibung machst als andere, zumal du aus Russland kommst! Da sollten sich viele mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden.
Ich verlange ja auch keine hundertprozentig korrekte Schreibweise, ein bisschen Rücksicht hier und da hilft schon ungemein...
Wäre schön wenn man in zukunft Sachen wie "kenst duh den bogen der in sunwel dropd scon ich nähmlihc chson" nicht mehr lesen muss...
MfG


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (1. September 2008)

Warum machst du dir wegen Groß- und Kleinschreibung Sorgen? Es gibt Schlimmeres:

ey ich waren mla zul f und wir komen so foll gut durhc und dan gazhrillamachen wir so vol kapput und der schucrke so ich mach den aleinne fertik und dan hatt der sich auf eimal dan plüdermaister aber hohlt sich die gansen sachen und wehg protet is er halfstone ich schreibe denn so an aber ofllin dann ich so zum tiket und heist wir abeiten dran ich dan vooll agro und in ini ich hab so nicht viil hp sterb tot un dann lacht der hieler weli ich hlat wie schn itzel rauskuck mach der siech über mir lußtig wie der sau und rezzt mich auf eimal merck ich so wie ich midten im mops steht und ich binn scohn wider, agggro weil der heiler rezzte mitten im mops und er is 3 lvl mehr wie ich tu ich erst auf igno und dann gm angeticket sagt der gm so du hast ja nicht anehmen gesollt dann lebste noch aba selebr schlud ich so konntne nicht wißßen aber gm kein plan von der spill tat er mich leidt aber wer dum ist solol nich gm machen er so bist du nicht der gesgt hat daßs irgentein shcurce ninjaplunder ist und ich belestige den gms mit dumen fragen ich nehm so tastatur und bild und schmeis auf bodenhaha 

Solange man versteht worum es geht ist es mir egal wieviele Buchstaben man groß schreibt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. September 2008)

ich schreib in unwichten inetforen inzwischen wie im englischen alles bis auf eigennamen klein


----------



## Renzah (1. September 2008)

ich muss dem TE zustimmen...leute die so schreiben sind beschissen


----------



## youngceaser (1. September 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> manche leute machen sich gedanken über echt sinnvolle sachen. oh man....
> 
> es gibt echt schlimmeres.



genau finde ich au8ch wenn man es deswegen nicht mehr lesen könnte dann wäre es schlimm aber wegen so was hier rumheulen


----------



## Spy123 (1. September 2008)

Er beschwert sich über die Rechtschreibung anderer? Allein schon im Thread-Name einer drin. Wie peinlich kann man eigentlich sein?


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2008)

Mengo schrieb:


> Einfach mal dito.
> 
> Ich pack mich hier echt manchmal an die Birne. Legasthenie ist wieder modisch top! Am geilsten ist noch die eine Signatur mit dem "seiT ihr auch Pala?"
> 
> -.-



Dito, ich pack mir auch jedesmal an die Stirn, wenn jemand Flame-Threads wieder hochholt, die seit über zwei Wochen verschwunden sind.


----------

